# Villager Tier List for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Updated: 5/19)



## IndoX

Rankings are based on a grading system. The rankings are:


Spoiler: Tier rankings



S+
S
A
B
C
D
Untiered



Next, we have to discuss two things: popularity & market value. *The tiers are based on a combination of popularity and market value* with popularity weighing in slightly heavier by comparison.

Market value is incorporated into the list with a value symbol next to each villager depicting how much they are currently going for. You will also see trending tags indicating if a specific villager is seeing spikes in popularity/value.

For now, market values will only be indicated for Tiers S+, S, A & B.


Spoiler: Market value legend



*Sell Value (approx.) *
$$$$$ = 500+ NMTs
$$$$ = 100+ NMTs
$$$ = 50-100 NMTs
$$ = 10-50 NMTs
$ = <10 NMTs

*Trending Tags*
Trending Up = Villager is seeing increased popularity/value
Trending Down =  Villager is seeing decreased popularity/value
Recently Promoted = Moved up a tier
Recently Demoted = Moved down a tier



*How often will this list be updated?*
Market value changes will be updated 2-3 times a week.
Tier changes (if any) will be updated every 1-2 weeks.

--

The raw data can be accessed in a google docs *here* in case someone doesn't use TBT.

*Data gathered from: discord, reddit, TBT, twitter & facebook
Data gathered by: Indo & Mairen *

*Last updated: May 19*



Spoiler: S+ Tier



$$$$$ Judy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RECENTLY PROMOTED
$$$$$ Raymond
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: S Tier



$$$ Ankha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$$ Audie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING DOWN
$$ Beau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$$ Bob
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Coco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Diana
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING DOWN
$$ Fauna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING DOWN
$$$ Lucky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
$$ Marina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING DOWN
$$$ Marshal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Merengue
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$$ Sherb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
$$ Stitches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Zucker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING DOWN





Spoiler: A Tier



$$ Apollo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$$ Dom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
$$ Fang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Goldie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Julian
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Kyle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Lily
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$$ Lolly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Maple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Molly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Pietro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
$$ Punchy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Roald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Rosie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Skye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Tangy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Whitney
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: B Tier



$$ Aurora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Bam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Bianca
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Bunnie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Cherry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Chief
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Chrissy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
$$ Cookie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Dobie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Drago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Erik
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
$$ Flora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Flurry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Francine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Freya
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Genji
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Hazel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ June
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Kabuki
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Katt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Ketchup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Kid Cat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Kiki
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Lobo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$$ Merry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RECENTLY PROMOTED
$$ Mira
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Muffy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Octavian
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Pashmina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Poppy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Reneigh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Ruby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Scoot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Sprinkle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Tia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$$ Vivian
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
$$ Wolfgang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RECENTLY DEMOTED





Spoiler: C Tier



Agnes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Antonio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beardo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bluebear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Billy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Biskit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blanche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boomer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bruce
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Butch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Carmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chevre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Colton
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cranston
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cube
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Daisy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dotty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Drift
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eugene
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Filbert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frita
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fuchsia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gayle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gladys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hamlet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Henry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hornsby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Julia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


TRENDING UP
Kevin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kidd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kitty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lopez
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Megan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Melba
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mint
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitzi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Olive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Olivia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peaches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peanut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pekoe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Phoebe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pierce
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pinky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plucky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ribbot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rolf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Roscoe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rudy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Savannah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shari
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sprocket
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Static
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stinky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Teddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Twiggy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vesta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wendy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: D Tier



Agent S
Al
Alfonso
Alice
Alli
Amelia
Astrid
Avery
Axel
Bangle
Bea
Bella
Bertha
Biff
Blaire
Bonbon
Broccolo
Bubbles
Buck
Camofrog
Canberra
Candi
Carrie
Chadder
Chops
Claudia
Cole
Curlos
Cyd
Deirdre
Del
Diva
Dizzy
Ed
Elise
Ellie
Elvis
Eunice
Felicity
Freckles
Gala
Gaston
Goose
Graham
Hans
Harry
Hippeux
Hopper
Huck
Ike
Jacob
Jacques
Jambette
Jeremiah
Jitters
Joey
Keaton
Ken
Kitt
Klaus
Knox
Leopold
Lionel
Louie
Lucha
Lyman
Maddie
Marcel
Marcie
Moe
Moose
Naomi
Nate
Norma
O'hare
Olaf
Ozzie
Pango
Papi
Patty
Paula
Pecan
Peewee
Phil
Piper
Poncho
Portia
Prince
Puddles
Purrl
Quillson
Renee
Rex
Robin
Rocco
Rocket
Rodeo
Rodney
Sheldon
Sly
Spike
Stella
Sterling
Stu
Sylvia
Tabby
Tammy
Tank
Tasha
Tex
Tiffany
Tipper
Tucker
Tutu
Victoria
Violet
Wade
Walker
Walt
Wart Jr.
Willow





Spoiler: Untiered



Admiral
Anabelle
Anchovy
Angus
Anicotti
Annalisa
Annalise
Ava
Baabara
Barold
Becky
Benedict
Benjamin
Bettina
Big Top
Bitty
Boone
Boots
Boris
Boyd
Bree
Broffina
Bud
Buzz
Cally
Caroline
Cashmere
Cesar
Charlise
Chester
Chow
Claude
Clay
Cleo
Clyde
Coach
Cobb
Cousteau
Croque
Curly
Curt
Cyrano
Deena
Deli
Derwin
Dora
Drake
Egbert
elmer
Eloise
Frank
Friga
Frobert
Gabi
Gigi
Gloria
Gonzo
Greta
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff
Gwen
Hamphrey
Hopkins
Hugh
Iggly
Kody
Leonardo
Limberg
Lucy
Maelle
Maggie
Mallary
Margie
Mathilda
Midge
Miranda
Monique
Monty
Mott
Murphy
Nan
Nana
Nibbles
Opal
Pancetti
Paolo
Pate
Peck
Peggy
Penelope
Pippy
Pompom
Puck
Pudge
Queenie
Raddle
Rasher
Rhonda
Ricky
Rizzo
Rod
Rooney
Rory
Rowan
Sally
Samson
Sandy
Simon
Snooty
Soleil
Sparro
Spork
Sydney
Sylvana
T-Bone
Tad
Tammi
Timbra
Tom
Truffles
Tybalt
Ursala
Velma
Vic
Vladimir
Weber
Winnie
Yuka



--



Spoiler: Change Log






Spoiler: 05/19/20



*Judy has been promoted to S+ tier. *Her_ average_ price is 500+ NMTs.

*Merry has been promoted to B tier. *Her _average_ price is between 50-100 NMTs.

*Wolfgang has been demoted to B tier.

Dom's average price has raised from 10-50 NMTs to 50-100. *Added trending up tag.

*Trending down: *Audie, Fauna, Diana, Marina, Zucker
*Trending up:* Lucky, Sherb, Pietro, Julia, Chrissy, Vivian, Erik





Spoiler: 05/08/20



*Audie's *average sell price has *dropped* from 100+ NMTs to 50-100. She continues to trend down.

*Coco's* average sell price has *dropped *from 50-100 NMTs to 10-50. She is trending down for the first time.

Trends in popularity:

*Trending up: *Diana, Lucky, Fang, Molly, Punchy,  Tangy, Poppy, Ruby
*Trending down: *Raymond, Marina, Merengue, Stitches, Dom, Roald

*Merry has been promoted from Untier to C tier.*





Spoiler: 05/03/20



*Prices have stabled the past few days for the following villagers:* Raymond, Judy, Bob, Ankha, and Roald. Their trending tags have been removed.

*Coco continues to trend up in popularity *and remains one of the higher priced villagers.

*Audie continues to trend down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 100+ NMTs in trading price.

*Lolly is currently trending down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 50 NMTs in trading price.

*Dom's *average price has *dropped* from 50-100 NMTs to 10-50.





Spoiler: 04/30/20



Marshal's average price has *dropped* from 100+ NMTs to 50-100.

Stitches' average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Lucky's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Apollo's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Rosie's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Raymond, Judy and Audie are* trending down*.

Ankha, Bob and Coco continue to dominate S tier at the moment and are *trending up*. They're prices remain stable in the 50-100 NMT range.

Lolly, Molly and Roald are* trending up* at the moment. Prices have remained stable but they've seen an uptick in popularity/demand.





Spoiler: 04/29/20



Added market values to villagers in tier B.

Added sprites to villagers in tier C.





Spoiler: 04/27/20



*Overall, the average price for every villager has come down.*

Most villagers that were in the 50-100 NMT range have dropped to 10-50 NMTs: Beau, Diana, Fauna, Tangy, Julian and more.

Ankha has dropped down from 100+ NMTs to 50-100 NMTs.

Since the market has been trending down overall, most of the trending down tags have been removed.

A few villagers remained popular and in demand:
- Most cat villagers
- Apollo & Roald continue to trend up

Raymond, Judy, Dom and Sherb prices are also going down - although they're still expensive by comparison to most villagers.

*Because the average price of S tier villagers has gone down, there's been some tier changes.

Marina & Zucker have been promoted to S tier. *These villagers are actually some of the most popular in the game. Now with the new market trends they're really competitive in this tier.

*Julian has been demoted to A tier.* 

*Ketchup has been demoted to B tier.*





Spoiler: 04/24/20



*New formatting.*

*Introducing market values.* Villagers from certain tiers now have market value tags indicating approximate trade value. Trade values are averaged across all platforms, including but not limited to: twitter, TBT, facebook, discord and reddit.

*New weighing system will go into place next tier update. *With the introduction of market value tags, I'll be revisiting tiers and weighing popularity in slightly heavy than market value. Popularity and market value are not mutually exclusive and you can have immensely popular villagers not being traded/sold for much.





Spoiler: 04/22/20



*- No tier changes today.* Tier changes will happen every couple of days to give the selling/trade market some chance to stabilize. Villager popularity has remained stable throughout the last week or so.

*Trending Changes:

S Tier 
Trending up: *Coco, Marshal, Sherb
*Trending down: *Audie, Diana, Julian

*A Tier 
Trending up: *Apollo, Lolly, Molly, Pietro, Roald
*Trending down: *Ketchup, Kyle, Wolfgang

*B Tier 
Trending up: *Flora, Genji, Reneigh
*Trending down: *Mira, Pashmina





Spoiler: 04/21/20



*Marina has been moved from S tier to A tier.

Octavian has been moved from A tier to B tier.*





Spoiler: 04/20/20



*Added indicators letting users know which villagers are currently trending up/down and which villagers have been recently promoted/demoted.* Allows for more visibility and transparency for any future changes as well as reflecting day to day trends in sales. 

*Zucker has been moved from S tier to A tier. *Zucker has been on a rapid decline. Actually,_ all_ of the octopuses have. I decided to start with him first and keep an eye closely on Octavian and Marina in the next 24 hours.

*Diana has been moved from A tier to S tier. *Diana has always been popular within TBT but is actually trending up outside of it. 

*Cookie has been moved from A tier to B tier.

Limberg has been moved from D tier to untiered.

Eugene has been moved from B tier to C tier.

Bluebear has been moved from B tier to C tier.

Peanut has been moved from B tier to C tier.

Cube has been moved from B tier to C tier.

Vivian has been moved from C tier to B tier.

Bam was placed in both B and C tier - he has been removed from C Tier.*

*Sprites added for Tiers S+, S, A and B. *More will be added later.

*Changed thread formating.*





Spoiler: 04/19/20



*Dom has been removed from B tier.* That was just an oversight on my part. He's staying in A tier due to his popularity as a new character and lack of amiibo. He's also quite popular for a jock.

*Muffy has been moved from A tier to B tier.

Vivian has been added to C tier. *I know some wanted her in B tier and honestly this was a tough call. I cross referenced her with everyone and she wasn't as popular as B tier but was more popular than everyone in C tier - so she's a weird in between. I'd like to ask everyone this: if a villager falls inbetween tiers (which can happen) are they assigned the tier above or below? I thought below personally but I'd like a consensus.

*Al has been added to D tier.

Apollo has been moved from S tier to A tier. *He is by far the most popular eagle and he's really popular outside TBT but not at the level as some of the other S tier villagers.

*Sherb has been moved from A tier to S tier. *Sherb and Judy kinda suffer the same fate. They aren't nearly as popular as Audie or Raymond - or even as popular as some villagers in their respective tiers but because of the lack of amiibo their popularity is temporarily inflated. 

*Genji has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.

Ruby has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.

Tia has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.*






--

*Things to keep in mind:
- *Villagers are ranked into tiers, but within the tiers they are listed in no particular order.
- Popularity and market value are not mutually exclusive. You can have immensely popular villagers who do not sell for much.
- Untiered doesn't necessarily your villager isn't popular. Sometimes there just isn't enough data to assess where they belong.

*Lastly, the purpose of this list isn't intended to influence the sell/trade market (in TBT or otherwise). It is to inform.* It is for this reason that I decided to weigh in popularity heavier than market value.

Of course you may also provide feedback! Let me know in this thread and I'll try to update it every couple of days. With the immense popularity of the game, the popularity of villagers tends to move rapidly throughout the weeks so hopefully we can keep up.


----------



## galaxyapple

Beautiful and impressive! I had the other one saved, and I just, literally, looked at the tier just a moment ago to determine how popular one of my villager is. Thank you for the time.


----------



## Insulaire

You’re missing Vivian. I kept scrolling down, thinking “She can’t possibly have fallen this far?!”


----------



## Spunki

Since when is Limberg more popular than Rod and Bree.
Also Eugene that high again after being in the Last Tier?

Well, looks like most of my Villagers are low Tier - Trash Tier again. But that’s fine. I’m a Trash Boy after all. Lol


----------



## 0kamu0

i think slyvana is also missing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Dom has been listed in two different tiers.


----------



## Mink777

0kamu0 said:


> i think slyvana is also missing


She's in the bottom one. Surprised that Muffy thing is more popular than Dom.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Untiered? What is this Smogon???


----------



## LouLou422

Still can't believe that Merry isn't popular, she is a sweet baby!


----------



## monsieurberry

LouLou422 said:


> Still can't believe that Merry isn't popular, she is a sweet baby!


Same! She literally has the most adorable face. Such a good design and the truest peppy villager to me.

But to be completely honest it makes me a bit happy because I’m kind of a hipster and love the idea of Merry being unique to my island while everyone has Raymond or Marshal hehe.


----------



## Altarium

So glad my girls Bianca and Sprinkle jumped up a tier (as they should), but I'm really surprised Diana, Fang and Whitney fell from tier 1


----------



## Believe

Very surprising to see Apollo up high to be honest!


----------



## marea

I love how Raymond is on a tier of his own ha!


----------



## FireNinja1

Paperboy012305 said:


> Untiered? What is this Smogon???


nah, this is melee


----------



## Fey

I think we’re seeing some changes due to the new mechanics in NH, namely when it comes to jock, uchi, and smug villagers. Since people could reset for the first two and had the other forced on them, there’s a lot more talk and awareness about who is wanted/preferred.


----------



## numerotwo




----------



## Heartcore

I feel like Lolly should be up a tier? I think she goes for just as much and is as popular as Julian, Diana, etc.


----------



## ecstasy

My baby O'Hare is only D tier???



He's so underrated it hurts


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

Nice to see someone take a jab at updating the list! You did a pretty good job putting the villagers into different tiers! Below is my opinion on some villagers. There are a lot that I think can be changed around but these are just a few. This isn't just my opinion, I tried to think about what I have seen around on various online platforms. Feel free to let me know if you agree or disagree!

*Apollo* - S 🠮 A . . . He's the most popular Cranky but compared to the others in the same rank, he doesn't have the same demand. He fits along better in the A tier.
*Vivian* - Yeah she's missing here, if she was added I would see her at the B tier.
*Sherb *- A 🠮 S . . . He definitely has a bigger following now than several weeks ago. Many people have been willing to trade the other new villagers for him. 
*Ketchup* - A 🠮 B . . . I haven't seen her around much in other people's islands. When it comes to dreamies list, I haven't seen her name mentioned as often as the others in A rank. Selling/trade-wise, I don't see much of her either.
*June* - B 🠮 C . . . June isn't that popular and I hardly see her being traded/sold. She isn't in many dreamies list either.
*Beardo* - C 🠮 D . . . This guy is not liked. I have not seen people include him at all in dreamies list. He is hardly offered too, people bash on him too much online.
*Al* - ? . . . I have seen a lot of talk over this guy, especially on here. However, I haven't seen him sold often or highly. Maybe he is better off in the last tier?
*Wade* - D 🠮 C . . . This guy has gotten a lot of love lately. People are realizing he's cute and endearing. Selling-wise, he's not as offered and doesn't sell as much. But his popularity makes me think he belongs in a higher tier.
*Bluebear* - B 🠮 C . . . She used to be super popularity in the earlier titles but now she is becoming "forgotten." Older players still love her but new players aren't interested in her. Also, I rarely see her being sold/traded for.
*O'Hare* - D 🠮 C . . . I have seen him being offered more. People think he's cool and have been interested in getting him, mostly for selling. Dreamies-wise he doesn't seem to be that popular but he is being sold and traded for. 
*Cube *- B 🠮 C . . . I haven't seen this guy around online. Maybe he has a silent following? Many islands I've seen don't have him, dreamies list I don't see his name, selling-wise I haven't seen him either.
*Limberg* - D 🠮 Untiered . . . This guy is worse than Beardo.
*Olive* - C 🠮 Untiered . . . I know who this is but man. . . . I haven't heard a peep about her. . . 
*Genji* - A *🠮 *B . . . My boy has his following but he is not sold for much. He's a starting villager so he has that basic wood furniture which throws people off.
*Muffy* - A 🠮 B . . . I don't feel the demand for her is enough to be in A tier. She is either loved or makes people feel creeped out. She isn't offered for trade/sold much compared to the other A tier villagers.
*Cookie* - A 🠮 B . . . I have seen her on dreamies list, especially on our forum but she is not very popular outside here. Also she is hardly put for sale/traded for.


----------



## CMXyloto

numerotwo said:


> View attachment 244752


The dream team!


----------



## Jared:3

TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> Nice to see someone take a jab at updating the list! You did a pretty good job putting the villagers into different tiers! Below is my opinion on some villagers. There are a lot that I think can be changed around but these are just a few. This isn't just my opinion, I tried to think about what I have seen around on various online platforms. Feel free to let me know if you agree or disagree!
> 
> *Apollo* - S 🠮 A . . . He's the most popular Cranky but compared to the others in the same rank, he doesn't have the same demand. He fits along better in the A tier.
> *Vivian* - Yeah she's missing here, if she was added I would see her at the B tier.
> *Sherb *- A 🠮 S . . . He definitely has a bigger following now than several weeks ago. Many people have been willing to trade the other new villagers for him.
> *Ketchup* - A 🠮 B . . . I haven't seen her around much in other people's islands. When it comes to dreamies list, I haven't seen her name mentioned as often as the others in A rank. Selling/trade-wise, I don't see much of her either.
> *June* - B 🠮 C . . . June isn't that popular and I hardly see her being traded/sold. She isn't in many dreamies list either.
> *Beardo* - C 🠮 D . . . This guy is not liked. I have not seen people include him at all in dreamies list. He is hardly offered too, people bash on him too much online.
> *Al* - ? . . . I have seen a lot of talk over this guy, especially on here. However, I haven't seen him sold often or highly. Maybe he is better off in the last tier?
> *Wade* - D 🠮 C . . . This guy has gotten a lot of love lately. People are realizing he's cute and endearing. Selling-wise, he's not as offered and doesn't sell as much. But his popularity makes me think he belongs in a higher tier.
> *Bluebear* - B 🠮 C . . . She used to be super popularity in the earlier titles but now she is becoming "forgotten." Older players still love her but new players aren't interested in her. Also, I rarely see her being sold/traded for.
> *O'Hare* - D 🠮 C . . . I have seen him being offered more. People think he's cool and have been interested in getting him, mostly for selling. Dreamies-wise he doesn't seem to be that popular but he is being sold and traded for.
> *Cube *- B 🠮 C . . . I haven't seen this guy around online. Maybe he has a silent following? Many islands I've seen don't have him, dreamies list I don't see his name, selling-wise I haven't seen him either.
> *Limberg* - D 🠮 Untiered . . . This guy is worse than Beardo.
> *Olive* - C 🠮 Untiered . . . I know who this is but man. . . . I haven't heard a peep about her. . .
> *Genji* - A *🠮 *B . . . My boy has his following but he is not sold for much. He's a starting villager so he has that basic wood furniture which throws people off.
> *Muffy* - A 🠮 B . . . I don't feel the demand for her is enough to be in A tier. She is either loved or makes people feel creeped out. She isn't offered for trade/sold much compared to the other A tier villagers.
> *Cookie* - A 🠮 B . . . I have seen her on dreamies list, especially on our forum but she is not very popular outside here. Also she is hardly put for sale/traded for.


Apollo isn't the most popular cranky, Wolfgang, and Fang for sure overtake him and maybe even Chief


----------



## Believe

TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> Nice to see someone take a jab at updating the list! You did a pretty good job putting the villagers into different tiers! Below is my opinion on some villagers. There are a lot that I think can be changed around but these are just a few. This isn't just my opinion, I tried to think about what I have seen around on various online platforms. Feel free to let me know if you agree or disagree!
> 
> *Apollo* - S 🠮 A . . . He's the most popular Cranky but compared to the others in the same rank, he doesn't have the same demand. He fits along better in the A tier.
> *Vivian* - Yeah she's missing here, if she was added I would see her at the B tier.
> *Sherb *- A 🠮 S . . . He definitely has a bigger following now than several weeks ago. Many people have been willing to trade the other new villagers for him.
> *Ketchup* - A 🠮 B . . . I haven't seen her around much in other people's islands. When it comes to dreamies list, I haven't seen her name mentioned as often as the others in A rank. Selling/trade-wise, I don't see much of her either.
> *June* - B 🠮 C . . . June isn't that popular and I hardly see her being traded/sold. She isn't in many dreamies list either.
> *Beardo* - C 🠮 D . . . This guy is not liked. I have not seen people include him at all in dreamies list. He is hardly offered too, people bash on him too much online.
> *Al* - ? . . . I have seen a lot of talk over this guy, especially on here. However, I haven't seen him sold often or highly. Maybe he is better off in the last tier?
> *Wade* - D 🠮 C . . . This guy has gotten a lot of love lately. People are realizing he's cute and endearing. Selling-wise, he's not as offered and doesn't sell as much. But his popularity makes me think he belongs in a higher tier.
> *Bluebear* - B 🠮 C . . . She used to be super popularity in the earlier titles but now she is becoming "forgotten." Older players still love her but new players aren't interested in her. Also, I rarely see her being sold/traded for.
> *O'Hare* - D 🠮 C . . . I have seen him being offered more. People think he's cool and have been interested in getting him, mostly for selling. Dreamies-wise he doesn't seem to be that popular but he is being sold and traded for.
> *Cube *- B 🠮 C . . . I haven't seen this guy around online. Maybe he has a silent following? Many islands I've seen don't have him, dreamies list I don't see his name, selling-wise I haven't seen him either.
> *Limberg* - D 🠮 Untiered . . . This guy is worse than Beardo.
> *Olive* - C 🠮 Untiered . . . I know who this is but man. . . . I haven't heard a peep about her. . .
> *Genji* - A *🠮 *B . . . My boy has his following but he is not sold for much. He's a starting villager so he has that basic wood furniture which throws people off.
> *Muffy* - A 🠮 B . . . I don't feel the demand for her is enough to be in A tier. She is either loved or makes people feel creeped out. She isn't offered for trade/sold much compared to the other A tier villagers.
> *Cookie* - A 🠮 B . . . I have seen her on dreamies list, especially on our forum but she is not very popular outside here. Also she is hardly put for sale/traded for.



I second quite a few of these statements. Also, Fang is also a cranky above Apollo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Believe said:


> Very surprising to see Apollo up high to be honest!



I’m surprised to see Apollo high up there too. An even bigger coincidence is that he is one of my two villagers I amiibo-invited to my town.

As someone who has collected all of the HHD amiibo cards, I can collect all my dream villagers without any help.


----------



## Jared:3

Remember guys this isn't just TBT popularity as the OP has stated, I have a list that is done that I'm posting today that is TBT popularity only and only takes into consideration TBT and the discord.


----------



## Aleigh

I'm surprised Dobie is so low, I've seen a lot of demand for him.

Also this site may help you in deciding as well, just in case you haven't seen it yet. It's a popularity list from a different website.


----------



## Mink777

I think Sherb should be S just from what I see offered for him.


----------



## cheezu

Sherb is definitely higher than Dom and he's becoming increasingly more popular.


----------



## Splinter

Apollo should be in D.


----------



## Mink777

Aleigh said:


> I'm surprised Dobie is so low, I've seen a lot of demand for him.
> 
> Also this site may help you in deciding as well, just in case you haven't seen it yet. It's a popularity list from a different website.


Any tier list that calls the bottom tier villagers "worthless" is invalid imo.


----------



## monsieurberry

Mink777 said:


> Any tier list that calls the bottom tier villagers "worthless" is invalid imo.


Yeah, that is a horrible way to put it but strangely enough there are people who get villagers because they have high value as some sort of very sad and weird status symbol so that’s  just how they see it. I don’t remember NL being like this but villager trading has become big business in NH.


----------



## Saga

I was shocked Limberg isn't in the bottom tier... I have never seen anyone say they like him.


----------



## Aleigh

Mink777 said:


> Any tier list that calls the bottom tier villagers "worthless" is invalid imo.


I mean yeah they could've definitely worded that better, but it's still good insight for research


----------



## trickyfox

I see Sherb going around 60~100NMT atm so he is definitely more popular


----------



## Spunki

Same. „Worthless“ is kinda cruel, because every Villager might have one Person that cares for them. I have several Villagers from the lowest Tier which I still like and have great Memories from previous Games.

It’s more like how many People request them for their Town/Island. More requests = Higher on the list. Easy as Pie.


----------



## trickyfox

Maybe they just meant 'worthless' as in monetary value and not in any other sense. It doesn't need to be that deep. 
But yeah they could make a better wording.


----------



## Fey

monsieurberry said:


> [...]
> *there are people who get villagers because they have high value as some sort of very sad and weird status symbol* so that’s  just how they see it. I don’t remember NL being like this but villager trading has become big business in NH.



Not that it really matters or does any harm, but this is why I think the whole tier system is flawed to begin with. 

At some point—often very quickly—the list itself starts swaying people’s desire for certain villagers. They begin viewing the high- or low-tiered villager differently, and might decide for or against ones based on the perceived popularity. Even just subconsciously. 

I’d love to see an experiment where a lower-tiered but cute villager—say Dotty—is falsely put into the top tier. I’m pretty sure that soon enough actual demand for her would increase significantly.


----------



## IndoX

Thanks every for your feedback. Providing a few updates.

*Dom has been removed from B tier.* That was just an oversight on my part. He's staying in A tier due to his popularity as a new character and lack of amiibo. He's also quite popular for a jock.

*Muffy has been moved from A tier to B tier.

Vivian has been added to C tier. *I know some wanted her in B tier and honestly this was a tough call. I cross referenced her with everyone and she wasn't as popular as B tier but was more popular than everyone in C tier - so she's a weird in between. I'd like to ask everyone this: if a villager falls inbetween tiers (which can happen) are they assigned the tier above or below? I thought below personally but I'd like a consensus.

*Al has been added to D tier. 

Apollo has been moved from S tier to A tier. *He is by far the most popular  eagle and he's really popular outside TBT but not at the level as some of the other S tier villagers.

*Sherb has been moved from A tier to S tier. *Sherb and Judy kinda suffer the same fate. They aren't nearly as popular as Audie or Raymond - or even as popular as some villagers in their respective tiers but because of the lack of amiibo their popularity is temporarily inflated.



I would love to continue to have more discussions!

It'll take a moment to reflect on the main page as I update the google docs first.


----------



## trickyfox

IndoX said:


> Thanks every for your feedback. Providing a few updates.
> *Apollo has been moved from S tier to A tier. *He is by far the most popular  eagle and he's really popular outside TBT but not at the level as some of the other S tier villagers.


I have to agree with this. Outside this forum, Apollo's popularity is insane. But then I have to ask you, should we take that into count?
The amount someone pays here for a villager would differ a lot from other websites/discord servers.
I think we should only take into count the popularity of villagers *within this forum*. Otherwise it will have a huge discrepancy of values like that.


----------



## Insulaire

trickyfox said:


> Maybe they just meant 'worthless' as in monetary value and not in any other sense. It doesn't need to be that deep.
> But yeah they could make a better wording.


It’s weird though— they have Vivian in the “worthless” category while her Amiibo card is selling for $80+ on eBay. That makes her objectively _not_ worthless!


----------



## brockbrock

I really appreciate the hard work you've put into doing this!

I have to defend *IndoX* with his placement of Apollo and echo what *trickyfox* said - Apollo is really, really, really popular everywhere else but here. With that in mind, since it's a list posted here on TBT I agree he should be moved down a tier, which I see he has been now.


----------



## IndoX

trickyfox said:


> I have to agree with this. Outside this forum, Apollo's popularity is insane. But then I have to ask you, should we take that into count?
> The amount someone pays here for a villager would differ a lot from other websites/discord servers.
> I think we should only take into count the popularity of villagers *within this forum*. Otherwise it will have a huge discrepancy of values like that.


Part of the reason I created the google docs was to share this information with anyone outside of TBT. I think it's important to know where the villagers rank in the grand scheme of things and not just in a bubble. I was also considering expanding it to NMT prices but I don't think I'll post that on TBT as the prices here are vastly different from everywhere else I don't want to mess with the economy here. If I did take TBT only the list would be vastly different.


----------



## monsieurberry

Fey said:


> Not that it really matters or does any harm, but this is why I think the whole tier system is flawed to begin with.
> 
> At some point—often very quickly—the list itself starts swaying people’s desire for certain villagers. They begin viewing the high- or low-tiered villager differently, and might decide for or against ones based on the perceived popularity. Even just subconsciously.
> 
> I’d love to see an experiment where a lower-tiered but cute villager—say Dotty—is falsely put into the top tier. I’m pretty sure that soon enough actual demand for her would increase significantly.



There’s no doubt to me that a lot of the drive for certain villagers is generated by perceived desirability rather than personal taste. I do think it’s somewhat sad as I would love if the community put an emphasis on diversity rather than popularity. This is a single-player game you shouldn’t make up your villager on what other people will think of it.

But this isn’t unique to AC. Put perceived desirability behind something and people want it whether they would have otherwise or not. It’s just the way people work.



IndoX said:


> *Sherb has been moved from A tier to S tier. *Sherb and Judy kinda suffer the same fate. They aren't nearly as popular as Audie or Raymond - or even as popular as some villagers in their respective tiers but because of the lack of amiibo their popularity is temporarily inflated.



I would argue that all the new villagers popularity has been temporarily inflated due to the lack of amiibo. I don’t know why Sherb and Judy would be particular to that.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

This is great! Thanks so much! 

I think it would be really cool if you could add their sprites in


----------



## IndoX

Farfle_Productions said:


> This is great! Thanks so much!
> 
> I think it would be really cool if you could add their sprites in


That's a work in progress!


----------



## IndoX

monsieurberry said:


> I would argue that all the new villagers popularity has been temporarily inflated due to the lack of amiibo. I don’t know why Sherb and Judy would be particular to that.


It is indeed a factor but Judy and Sherb trend differently. To put it into perspective: Raymond is almost 4x more popular than Audie, who is 1.5x more popular than Marshal, who is the most popular villager in the game. Raymond and Audie will most likely still be trending in S tier by the end of the games life cycle. Judy and Sherb are the ones most likely to move across tiers as the dust settles - which is what I meant by my comment.


----------



## austin9880

This is actually a really great list now that you've rearranged some things. Regarding Apollo specifically, I think Pocket Camp helped his popularity surge higher, but for some reason TBT undervalues him. That being said, I would agree that A tier is the place for him. I know that you said you checked a variety of websites before you crafted this list, but I was wondering if you could delve into and divulge some of your methodology for crafting the list. Like I agree with a whole bunch of your list just based off of what I'm seeing on various websites and whatnot, but I am curious if you used any more quantitative methodology or if you simply went off of overall feeling of consensus amongst these various online communities.


----------



## ctar17

Now Raymond has his own tier!  The Mega Rayquaza of Animal Crossing.

Also my girl Vivian is only C tier???  Wow she's underrated af
Wasn't too big of a fan of her until I met her on a mystery island (I was searching for a Peppy to replace the one that left) and I just couldn't NOT invite her.  She's gorgeous and really nice!


----------



## monsieurberry

IndoX said:


> It is indeed a factor but Judy and Sherb trend differently. To put it into perspective: Raymond is almost 4x more popular than Audie, who is 1.5x more popular than Marshal, who is the most popular villager in the game. Raymond and Audie will most likely still be trending in S tier by the end of the games life cycle. Judy and Sherb are the ones most likely to move across tiers as the dust settles - which is what I meant by my comment.



Of course, we are just debating on theoretical ground here but I'm not so sure that's correct. For example, Raymond is largely getting boosted by the hype surrounded by him getting memed early on and then people paying large amounts for him (which is largely due to no amiibo being available). This is exactly what is currently starting to happen with Sherb, from what I can see in various communities. I think a lot of the "value" will go down if two things happen: one, Nintendo releases new amiibos; and two, if they fix the Villager trade glitch permanently. This will affect the value of every villager and by turn, based on my assumption that lack of supply is increasing desirability, will decrease popularity. I'm not so sure about any of them outside of Audie (who has a large contextual value) maintaining their massive popularity throughout the games life.

That's just my opinion though. I just didn't get where you were basing your commentary on. Only time will tell!


----------



## Sami

Where is Cookie?


----------



## ctar17

monsieurberry said:


> Of course, we are just debating on theoretical ground here but I'm not so sure that's correct. For example, Raymond is largely getting boosted by the hype surrounded by him getting memed early on and then people paying large amounts for him (which is largely due to no amiibo being available). This is exactly what is currently starting to happen with Sherb, from what I can see in various communities. I think a lot of the "value" will go down if two things happen: one, Nintendo releases new amiibos; and two, if they fix the Villager trade glitch permanently. This will affect the value of every villager and by turn, based on my assumption that lack of supply is increasing desirability, will decrease popularity. I'm not so sure about any of them outside of Audie (who has a large contextual value) maintaining their massive popularity throughout the games life.
> 
> That's just my opinion though. I just didn't get where you were basing your commentary on. Only time will tell!



I've already started to see it happen with Judy as well on Facebook...
My friend calls this phenomenon "FOMO" (Fear of Missing Out) everyone wants Raymond because well, everyone else wants Raymond too...  Getting Raymond has now become like the ultimate bragging rights in a way


----------



## IndoX

ctar17 said:


> Also my girl Vivian is only C tier???  Wow she's underrated af
> Wasn't too big of a fan of her until I met her on a mystery island (I was searching for a Peppy to replace the one that left) and I just couldn't NOT invite her.  She's gorgeous and really nice!


Vivian was hard to place. The discrepancy in some of the tiers can be fairly large from most to least popular where occasionally someone may belong in between tiers. Vivian is one of the villagers, along with Lolly and Diana. The latter aren't quite S tier but also aren't quite A tier either. Other examples include Rosie and Pietro. Cats in particular are weighted differently. They are immensely popular compared to other species they kinda have to be compared within themselves rather than everyone else.


Sami said:


> Where is Cookie?


Tier A.


----------



## N a t

I personally really like having villager lists, and I actually like knowing that some of my villagers are low tier because no one can ever complain that my town or island is too similar to everyone else's. I'm happy with my villagers regardless of their tier but I like to watch the villager economy and also see what most people have or don't have in their games. Even if Cleo is low on the list she is my baby forever <3


----------



## IndoX

austin9880 said:


> This is actually a really great list now that you've rearranged some things. Regarding Apollo specifically, I think Pocket Camp helped his popularity surge higher, but for some reason TBT undervalues him. That being said, I would agree that A tier is the place for him. I know that you said you checked a variety of websites before you crafted this list, but I was wondering if you could delve into and divulge some of your methodology for crafting the list. Like I agree with a whole bunch of your list just based off of what I'm seeing on various websites and whatnot, but I am curious if you used any more quantitative methodology or if you simply went off of overall feeling of consensus amongst these various online communities.


Absolutely! Research for the list took a few days while the construction of it took over 12 hours. First and foremost I constructed a list of prices (in NMTs) comparatively across all platforms for each villager. Once I got all of that I averaged it out. This may seem like a lot of work but most of the tier D and untiered villagers were either less than 5 NMTs or free. I then sorted them accordingly in a list that is just based on prices.

Once I had that information I started looking up individual amiibo prices for each villager across ebay and amazon. Those prices were also inserted into my list next to the NMTs average price.

After that I started going into each individual community and started researching general consensus, individual hits and overall psychological value. Reddit, discord, TBT, facebook - you name it.

Once I gathered all the information I started placing villagers accordingly. I decided early on that ranking in quantifiable numbers isn't really feasible and it was just better to rank them into Tiers in no specific order. I did this because when I did all my research the #2 villager behind Marshal is Bob and some people wouldn't even consider him S tier in TBT. Since I didn't have to worry about ranking them individually I just had to worry about what standard each tier needed to be.

It gets harder as you go down the list because many villagers don't have a lot of information on them. That's why I created untiered. It doesn't necessarily mean they're bad or ugly or unpopular - it could just mean there isn't enough data on them at this moment.

Some things I noticed while I was creating the list:

- Cats are by far the most popular species. Some cats in A tier are as popular as some villagers in S tier. I had to start comparing cats between themselves rather than other villagers because they are weighted very differently amongst the communities compared to other species.
- *@ctar17 will appreciate this one* the octupuses in general are very popular but have the lowest average sale price (in NMTs) compared to other popular villagers. Marina is one of the most popular villagers in the game but doesn't sell for as much as Julian, for example. They seem to be very common and their price point reflects that.
- Popularity and sell value aren't mutually exclusive. As is the case with Marina, there are villagers who's popularity isn't directly reflected in sell prices. Such villagers include Judy being more expensive than Audie but not being as popular overall. Marina as mentioned before. Merengue is also one of the villagers as well given her popularity.
- Apollo is VERY popular outside of TBT. Like, it's insane how popular he is.


----------



## primandimproper

Hey, nice to see my boy Beardo moving on up. Great list, OP.


----------



## ctar17

IndoX said:


> Absolutely! Research for the list took a few days while the construction of it took over 12 hours. First and foremost I constructed a list of prices (in NMTs) comparatively across all platforms for each villager. Once I got all of that I averaged it out. This may seem like a lot of work but most of the tier D and untiered villagers were either less than 5 NMTs or free. I then sorted them accordingly in a list that is just based on prices.
> 
> Once I had that information I started looking up individual amiibo prices for each villager across ebay and amazon. Those prices were also inserted into my list next to the NMTs average price.
> 
> After that I started going into each individual community and started researching general consensus, individual hits and overall psychological value. Reddit, discord, TBT, facebook - you name it.
> 
> Once I gathered all the information I started placing villagers accordingly. I decided early on that ranking in quantifiable numbers isn't really feasible and it was just better to rank them into Tiers in no specific order. I did this because when I did all my research the #2 villager behind Marshal is Bob and some people wouldn't even consider him S tier in TBT. Since I didn't have to worry about ranking them individually I just had to worry about what standard each tier needed to be.
> 
> It gets harder as you go down the list because many villagers don't have a lot of information on them. That's why I created untiered. It doesn't necessarily mean they're bad or ugly or unpopular - it could just mean there isn't enough data on them at this moment.
> 
> Some things I noticed while I was creating the list:
> 
> - Cats are by far the most popular species. Some cats in A tier are as popular as some villagers in S tier. I had to start comparing cats between themselves rather than other villagers because they are weighted very differently amongst the communities compared to other species.
> - *@ctar17 will appreciate this one* the octupuses in general are very popular but have the lowest average sale price (in NMTs) compared to other popular villagers. Marina is one of the most popular villagers in the game but doesn't sell for as much as Julian, for example. They seem to be very common and their price point reflects that.
> - Popularity and sell value aren't mutually exclusive. As is the case with Marina, there are villagers who's popularity isn't directly reflected in sell prices. Such villagers include Judy being more expensive than Audie but not being as popular overall. Marina as mentioned before. Merengue is also one of the villagers as well given her popularity.
> - Apollo is VERY popular outside of TBT. Like, it's insane how popular he is.



(eyes emoji) it's almost as if a specific octopus has a higher chance of being found than a specific cat...  Yeah I figured that the consequences of the species rolls, is that some specific villagers will be more common than others based on their species.  I did think about how if more people found out that Raymond IS actually rarer statistically on those islands, then his price will increase even more...

I do find it interesting that the prices of Marina and Zucker were reflective of them being more common before people started looking at the data.


----------



## PajamaCat

I'm going to start calling my island the Island of Misfit Animals since most of my villagers are low tier or not even on the list. I still love them though.


----------



## Chachamaru

Is dom really A? I thought I was one of his few fans. I was betting on b. He's s+ in my eyes though hehe


----------



## IndoX

FootballFish said:


> Is dom really A? I thought I was one of his few fans. I was betting on b. He's s+ in my eyes though hehe


Yes, he's up there with the likes Punchy and Maple, comparatively.

Made some more changes after some reflection:

*Genji has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.

Ruby has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.

Tia has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.*

For all three above, the current trend shows that they are in popularity consistent with Tier B rather than Tier A. Cookie is also one I will be keeping an eye on closely.


----------



## lucitine

Omg, nate moved up in the world! <3


----------



## Farobi

Zucker has to go down I think, to A or even B tier. In fact, i think the whole octopus group has to shift down, Octavian to C and Marina to stay at  or move at A I can't pinpoint yet. I see more of Zucker being sold than bought if anything, and the prices do not come anywhere close to that of Judy, Ankha, Audie etc. Although they were popular in ACNL, this downtrend of value probably is the case because of their higher frequencies in mystery islands.

Also, Nookazon prices could be a useful resource as well since it's one of the bigger AC trade-based sites (but you did mention discord so maybe that's already included!). Other than that, it is pretty accurate.

And #BringPunchytoStier /s

Edit: another angle for this though is that since Octopuses appear more frequently, more people can find them and possibly grow an attachment and let them stay at their islands. This is harder for some villagers with more variants within their species since it'll be harder for them to be singled out in a mystery island to begin with.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

I used this as a resource btw! Not confirmed accurate but seems legit https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...tern-solved-with-data-and-stats-tests.511329/


----------



## IndoX

Farobi said:


> Zucker has to go down I think, to A or even B tier. In fact, i think the whole octopus group has to shift down, Octavian to C and Marina to stay at  or move at A I can't pinpoint yet. I see more of Zucker being sold than bought if anything, and the prices do not come anywhere close to that of Judy, Ankha, Audie etc. Although they were popular in ACNL, this downtrend of value probably is the case because of their higher frequencies in mystery islands.


I agree that in general the octopus species are trending lower in pricing. However, Zucker and Marina both hold a top 10 spot overall when it comes to social media presence across everything . I tried to average in everything accordingly. Zucker is historically more popular than Judy, for example. However, Judy sells for 5 times more than Zucker, sometimes more.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

I also have Merry and think that she is the sweetest thing! My favorite peppy villagers before were Bianca and Freckles, but I'm very happy with Merry!


----------



## IndoX

*Update:* Slowly but surely adding all sprites next to names.


----------



## Zura

This list is irrelevant because villager tastes are subjective to the player. Also, Raymond does not deserve a tier to himself and with that in mind, it's pretty clear to see the OP used their own personal taste to tier them...


----------



## FireNinja1

Zura said:


> This list is irrelevant because villager tastes are subjective to the player.


I'm not a big fan of tier lists either, but people find them useful because they're good guides for pricing. "Irrelevant" is a harsh term.



> Also, Raymond does not deserve a tier too himself.



Recent auction prices would strongly disagree with you on this one.



> With that in mind, it's pretty clear to see the OP used their own personal taste to tier them...



There's always going to be bias in the creation of any ranking. I don't think that necessitates dismissing them on face.


----------



## IndoX

Zura said:


> This list is irrelevant because villager tastes are subjective to the player. Also, Raymond does not deserve a tier too himself. With that in mind, it's pretty clear to see the OP used their own personal taste to tier them...


I agree player tastes are subjective to player. Raymond is the only villager to be sold for 1,000+ NMTs, is universally the top searched for villager and is by far the most in demand/popular villager by a long shot. His demand is greater than Judy, Audie, Marshal, Ankha and Bob *combined*. If that doesn't deserve it's own tier I don't know what to tell you.

I also explained my thought process in this post - if you don't agree with the list that's why I asked for community feedback and have also been actively making changes based on said feedback.


----------



## Zura

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm not a big fan of tier lists either, but people find them useful because they're good guides for pricing. "Irrelevant" is a harsh term.
> 
> 
> 
> Recent auction prices would strongly disagree with you on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> There's always going to be bias in the creation of any ranking. I don't think that necessitates dismissing them on face.


Raymond still doesn't deserve its own tier unless you're being really biased. Why would you need a tier list to price someone? Why not idk just look at other sales? Villagers are only worth what others are willing to pay and tier list just jack up prices to unreasonable amounts. They do more harm then good to be completely honest


----------



## FireNinja1

Zura said:


> Raymond still doesn't deserve its own tier unless you're being really biased.



I can't name another villager that people are consistently selling for NMT numbers that are in the thousands. "Really biased" seems really hyperbolic.



> Why would you need a tier list to price someone? Why not idk just look at other sales? Villagers are only worth what others are willing to pay and tier list just jack up prices to unreasonable amounts. They do more harm then good to be completely honest


The purpose of a tier list is to provide a concise overview of what prices villagers have gone for. Hundreds of people buy/sell villagers per day.


----------



## IndoX

@Zura The only reason I put Raymond in his own tier is because of posts like these - and that's just one post. My favorite villager is Diva, no one ever appreciates her


----------



## brockbrock

Zura said:


> This list is irrelevant because...





Zura said:


> ...subjective



You said it yourself. It may be irrelevant to you, but others might find it helpful when deciding to auction a villager, or trade them for one of their favorites.

Or it may just be fun for people like myself who enjoy lists, rankings and ultimately data.


----------



## Zura

FireNinja1 said:


> I can't name another villager that people are consistently selling for NMT numbers that are in the thousands. "Really biased" seems really hyperbolic


Call it what you want but there's still no reason to add another tier for someone that clearly belongs in S. Does adding a + to the tier somehow make it special? Personally I'd put him in the lowest but that's just my opinion and it isn't everyone else's.



FireNinja1 said:


> The purpose of a tier list is to provide a concise overview of what prices villagers have gone for. Hundreds of people buy/sell villagers per day.


Which is used a lot for greedy individuals to point out villagers' tiers for more money. Again, villagers are only worth as much as someone is willing to pay for them. Making a tier list gives greedy people the ability to jack up the price in the name of the list.

While I think the OP did a great job doing the research and I commend them for the work, I still can't agree with both the tiers and the list in the first place.


----------



## FireNinja1

Zura said:


> Call it what you want but there's still no reason to add another tier for someone that clearly belongs in S.



You just quoted a post that gives a reason for doing so.


----------



## Zura

brockbrock said:


> You said it yourself. It may be irrelevant to you, but others might find it helpful when deciding to auction a villager, or trade them for one of their favorites.
> 
> Or it may just be fun for people like myself who enjoy lists, rankings and ultimately data.


It can be fun but harmful to the trading system. (Looking at you collectible tiers   ) Especially for people lower on the list. Some people are willing to pay a lot for those villagers but this list makes it out to seem like nobody wants them or that they're only worth a few bells.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



FireNinja1 said:


> You just quoted a post that gives a reason for doing so.


No you keep repeating that it has popularity but again doesn't matter in terms of ranking. Im done talking about this silly thing lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



IndoX said:


> @Zura The only reason I put Raymond in his own tier is because of posts like these - and that's just one post. My favorite villager is Diva, no one ever appreciates her


Hey, Diva is awesome. People don't have good taste anymore or what lol


----------



## Fey

Zura said:


> This list is irrelevant because villager tastes are subjective to the player. Also, Raymond does not deserve a tier to himself and with that in mind, it's pretty clear to see the OP used their own personal taste to tier them...



I’m not a fan of these lists either and agree that they can drive up (or keep up) prices.
However, I think you’re misunderstanding the purpose of the listing. It’s not making a value statement of Raymond being the best villager, but the most popular one—which he very unambiguously is. Yes, I think the high prices for him are gross, and yes, it kinda pains me to see him get a tier to himself. But it is absolutely justified in terms of his popularity/desirability.

That said, I wouldn’t recommend giving him such a position. We all know he’s miles ahead of the others right now, so there’s no good reason to not just include him in the S Tier imo. Putting him on a pedestal like that will just cause his value to be more inflated than it already is.


----------



## Zura

Fey said:


> I’m not a fan of these lists either and agree that they can drive up (or keep up) prices.
> However, I think you’re misunderstanding the purpose of the listing. It’s not making a value statement of Raymond being the best villager, but the most popular one—which he very unambiguously is. Yes, I think the high prices are for him are gross, and yes, it kinda pains me to see him get a tier to himself. But it is absolutely justified in terms of his popularity/desirability.
> 
> That said, I wouldn’t recommend giving him such a position. We all know he’s miles ahead of the others right now, so there’s no real reason to not just include him in the S Tier. Putting him on a pedestal like that will just cause his value to be more inflated than it already is.


Haha, you basically said what I said but nicer and more articulate. (Im too tired to use my brain rn) I love popularity lists myself and I do think a lot of work went into making this list. I just think it might fuel the flames in this greedy community we're currently in. Or not, I could definitly be wrong. 

Anyways, sorry for starting a rather stupid debate in your thread. Also, sorry if I came off as rude with my comments, I have been trying to practice a little thing people call "self control" lol


----------



## IndoX

I can definitely see how putting Raymond in his own tier can be interpreted as him being put up on a pedestal. I definitely don't want to perpetuate this ideology that he's the best villager in the game. I just want to present the data as is. As long as people are willing to buy him for thousands of tickets he will continue to remain that way, tier lists or not.

We can definitely have a discussion about it - I'm not against it at all. If the community largely agrees he shouldn't be in his own tier we can bump him back to S. We can see what the discussion is heading into the morning or in the next few days.

But in other news, I've updated the sprites up to B Tier. I'll be adding more in the morning.


----------



## Fisher

Elvis is in D Tier???? Hurt my heart to see you put him so low I love him lol.

Cool to see I got at least two in S tier with Bob and Fauna they both are pretty great. Overall I agree with most of your list, besides Elvis obviously haha.


----------



## Zura

Fisher said:


> Elvis is in D Tier???? Hurt my heart to see you put him so low I love him lol.
> 
> Cool to see I got at least two in S tier with Bob and Fauna they both are pretty great. Overall I agree with most of your list, besides Elvis obviously haha.


Right? Agent S placement breaks my heart into pieces. How does a cat in glasses get a better rating than my main girl?! This world is such a cruel place


----------



## IndoX

@Fisher @Zura Ironically enough Agent S and Elvis are among the upper echelon in D tier. If they pick up in popularity they can definitely make it to C.


----------



## Fey

IndoX said:


> I can definitely see how putting Raymond in his own tier can be interpreted as him being put up on a pedestal. I definitely don't want to perpetuate this ideology that he's the best villager in the game. I just want to present the data as is. As long as people are willing to buy him for thousands of tickets he will continue to remain that way, tier lists or not.
> 
> We can definitely have a discussion about it - I'm not against it at all. If the community largely agrees he shouldn't be in his own tier we can bump him back to S. We can see what the discussion is heading into the morning or in the next few days.
> 
> But in other news, I've updated the sprites up to B Tier. I'll be adding more in the morning.



Honestly, it’s your tier list and I do agree that the placement does reflect reality. I think it’s not the best decision, but that’s coming more from a...I dunno, ethical standpoint? 

Either way I think you’ve done a lot of work, and it’s always interesting to see community trends summarized.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Raymond does in fact atm needs another tier.
1000+nmt auctions
Next in line on average is 200 for the new ones and marshal. Once Raymond gets to that price range, he will be part of the S tier.

It's like putting a Lamborghini next to Bugatti, because they are luxury sport cars, when in fact there is a 2.5 million price difference.

For me Colton is S tier and I will pay the same for him that what I would pay for Julian, but reality is that he is cheaper and less sought after, therefor a lower tier.

Same applies for example in Kpop the best selling girl group is twice with 7 million albums sold (Raymond), after that even if you put the next 19 best selling girl groups (S+A tier) together, Twice still have more sales, therefore they should be S+ tier.

Also thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Thanks for adding the sprites, they look great!

Also seen quite a few negative comments which I think comes from people being hurt their favourite is low. Unfortunately certain facts can’t be denied, some people might find tier lists helpful, many others choose to ignore them. Let people play the game how they want! A list shouldn’t affect your opinion on who you like but is merely there for those who want them for whatever reason. OP you’ve done a great job, and unlike the other list I can see you updating this regularly based on feedback and what’s going on in the trading forum


----------



## Zura

Teddy345 said:


> Raymond does in fact atm needs another tier.
> 1000+nmt auctions
> Next in line on average is 200 for the new ones and marshal. Once Raymond gets to that price range, he will be part of the S tier.
> 
> It's like putting a Lamborghini next to Bugatti, because they are luxury sport cars, when in fact there is a 2.5 million price difference.
> 
> For me Colton is S tier and I will pay the same for him that what I would pay for Julian, but reality is that he is cheaper and less sought after, therefor a lower tier.
> 
> Same applies for example in Kpop the best selling girl group is twice with 7 million albums sold (Raymond), after that even if you put the next 19 best selling girl groups (S+A tier) together, Twice still have more sales, therefore they should be S+ tier.
> 
> Also thank you for taking the time to do this.


I think that just requires a scale rather than a tier. Like how high does someone have to be before they are either dropped a tier or brought up a tier?


----------



## Rosch

Wow. I never really bothered looking at tiers before. I just realized that I've simply let a high-tiered villager on my island go into the void (Lucky), or simply ignored them at the islands (Bam, Goldie, Kyle, Skye, Sprinkle).


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Bam seems to have the wrong sprite, just a heads up : )

This looks great so far! Roald totally shot up this game compared to NL, he was typically tier 4.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Seeing Hazel in B warms my Hazel loving heart.


----------



## AshdewCrossing

Zura said:


> This list is irrelevant because villager tastes are subjective to the player. Also, Raymond does not deserve a tier to himself and with that in mind, it's pretty clear to see the OP used their own personal taste to tier them...


Haven't read every comment so apologies if someone has repeated what I'm about to say
But this list is a compilation of player opinions. When every normal or lazy villager is identical in terms of function in the game their appearance dictates their value (unfortunately).
I also have no idea how you came to the conclusion that OP used their own personal tastes.


----------



## IndoX

The Hidden Owl said:


> Bam seems to have the wrong sprite, just a heads up : )
> 
> This looks great so far! Roald totally shot up this game compared to NL, he was typically tier 4.


Oof I can't believe I messed that up!  Fixed. Roald has definitely picked up in popularity - especially since streamers seem to love him and he gets more exposure.


----------



## ninjatown

Is Marshal still no 1 in his tier?
Thank you so much for making this OP! Ignore the haters.


----------



## Insulaire

I have zero interest in ever acquiring Raymond for my island and yet I do not deny that he is obviously, and I mean _obviously_, the most popular villager right now in terms of players wanting him on their island willing to pay big bucks to do so. Accusing the compiler of this list of bias is itself showing it, I think!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Farfle_Productions said:


> Thanks for adding the sprites, they look great!
> 
> Also seen quite a few negative comments which I think comes from people being hurt their favourite is low. Unfortunately certain facts can’t be denied, some people might find tier lists helpful, many others choose to ignore them. Let people play the game how they want! A list shouldn’t affect your opinion on who you like but is merely there for those who want them for whatever reason. OP you’ve done a great job, and unlike the other list I can see you updating this regularly based on feedback and what’s going on in the trading forum



i was quite surprised as well. it's not like there aren't variations of villager tiers per list depending who made them over the years (new leaf era) why would they want their faves to be high? so it's more difficult for them to get them as well? they're acting like it's the billboard charts or something lol.

but yeah, if some are facts, i'm glad OP listens and updates the list from the feedback.


----------



## JKDOS

Haha, yay Ankha. You go girl!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

I feel bad for Mitzi being so low. I really like her.


----------



## IndoX

ninjatown said:


> Is Marshal still no 1 in his tier?
> Thank you so much for making this OP! Ignore the haters.


No Marshal isn’t the top in his tier anymore. He’s behind Raymond, Judy and Audie in popularity at the moment.


----------



## ninjatown

IndoX said:


> No Marshal isn’t the top in his tier anymore. He’s behind Raymond, Judy and Audie in popularity at the moment.



So he still ranks above all the other villagers with amiibo right?


----------



## IndoX

ninjatown said:


> So he still ranks above all the other villagers with amiibo right?


Correct. He’s still highly sought after. Although the gap between Marshal and everyone else is closer than ever before.


----------



## Farobi

Not tryna throw shade, but Zucker really isn't S tier. 





__





						Auction - ZUCKER is moving!
					

♥ zucker is moving! ♥ ________________________________________ he is a natural move out ~ please have an open spot ready for him if you do win! bidding will start at 10NMT! auction ends at 12:00PM EST! *auction extended only slightly due to lack of offers*...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




1 NMT as the highest offer after 3 hours doesn't scream highly sought after to me.

Like A tiers or even B tiers could get at least a 5 NMT(Lolly and Dom for instance, even hitting beyond 40 NMT). I think to warrant an S it would mean seeing this certain villager as a decent grab or investment even if it's not a dreamy, but Zucker really doesnt amount to much in terms of pricing and I think this is an accurate (not necessarily perfect) depiction of the community's view on him. Zucker to B pls!


----------



## Farfle_Productions

IndoX said:


> No Marshal isn’t the top in his tier anymore. He’s behind Raymond, Judy and Audie in popularity at the moment.


Is he really below Judy? I'd have said he was third at least.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Farobi said:


> Not tryna throw shade, but Zucker really isn't S tier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auction - ZUCKER is moving!
> 
> 
> ♥ zucker is moving! ♥ ________________________________________ he is a natural move out ~ please have an open spot ready for him if you do win! bidding will start at 10NMT! auction ends at 12:00PM EST! *auction extended only slightly due to lack of offers*...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 NMT as the highest offer after 3 hours doesn't scream highly sought after to me.


That's just one (poor) example. If you look at other threads he's gone for a lot more quite often. Using that logic as well, other villagers like Marina should also be lower down because I see them get sold for not a lot quite often. Some of the villagers in S tier are popular but there's quite a few of them always up for trades which drives their pricing down.


----------



## Farobi

Farfle_Productions said:


> Is he really below Judy? I'd have said he was third at least.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020
> 
> 
> That's just one (poor) example. If you look at other threads he's gone for a lot more quite often. Using that logic as well, other villagers like Marina should also be lower down because I see them get sold for not a lot quite often. Some of the villagers in S tier are popular but there's quite a few of them always up for trades which drives their pricing down.


I have not seen Zucker go above 30-50 NMT. If this case is an outlier, then he still wouldn't hit peaks that lower tier villagers would hit.

 If not through pricing, then wouldn't the list be entirely biased? Isn't Raymond's main purpose of being an S+ tier because of his exorbitant price? If you take into account meme factor, then villagers like Dom and Audie should move up.
I'm also in favor actually of putting all octopuses down a tier based on excess in their supply alone, but Marina is marginally more sought after than Zucker so I'd say she's A tier.


----------



## IndoX

Farobi said:


> Not tryna throw shade, but Zucker really isn't S tier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auction - ZUCKER is moving!
> 
> 
> ♥ zucker is moving! ♥ ________________________________________ he is a natural move out ~ please have an open spot ready for him if you do win! bidding will start at 10NMT! auction ends at 12:00PM EST! *auction extended only slightly due to lack of offers*...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 NMT as the highest offer after 3 hours doesn't scream highly sought after to me.


To be fair 3 hours ago was 7AM EST on a Monday. But I will point out a few things: outside of TBT, Zucker is the most popular octopus villager. Octopuses, in general, sell for less NMTs comparatively. Zucker averages about 40 tickets. Overall, he’s more popular than Marina, Fauna, Sherb and a few others in his tier. Keep in mind, sell price and popularity aren’t mutually exclusive. Judy is more expensive than Audie despite Audie being overall more popular. I’m also not just being inclusive to TBT but rather across all forms of media.

But yes, in terms of value, Marina and Zucker are definitely in the bottom for S rank. 



Farfle_Productions said:


> Is he really below Judy? I'd have said he was third at least.


Judy and Audie are particularly volatile. Audie’s popularity, for example, has changed drastically in the past 48 hours and is trending down. I’d say, on average, in the last week Marshal is #4. Submit to change in the future (including the immediate future).


----------



## Farfle_Productions

IndoX said:


> Judy and Audie are particularly volatile. Audie’s popularity, for example, has changed drastically in the past 48 hours and is trending down. I’d say, on average, in the last week Marshal is #4. Submit to change in the future (including the immediate future).



Yehhh, I think the lack of amibos have a lot to answer for some villagers pricing at the moment. I think he'll rise again in the next coming months.


----------



## JKDOS

Vivian is lower than I'd expect. I like her design, and if I didn't have or like Ankha, I'd probably be getting Vivian in my town.


----------



## Ace Marvel

IndoX said:


> To be fair 3 hours ago was 7AM EST on a Monday. But I will point out a few things: outside of TBT, Zucker is the most popular octopus villager. Octopuses, in general, sell for less NMTs comparatively. Zucker averages about 40 tickets. Overall, he’s more popular than Marina, Fauna, Sherb and a few others in his tier. Keep in mind, sell price and popularity aren’t mutually exclusive. Judy is more expensive than Audie despite Audie being overall more popular. I’m also not just being inclusive to TBT but rather across all forms of media.
> 
> But yes, in terms of value, Marina and Zucker are definitely in the bottom for S rank.
> 
> 
> Judy and Audie are particularly volatile. Audie’s popularity, for example, has changed drastically in the past 48 hours and is trending down. I’d say, on average, in the last week Marshal is #4. Submit to change in the future (including the immediate future).



Also the amiibo glitch is giving all villagers a boost, since they have to move naturally and people are afraid to use their amiibo cards, so I believe once it is fixed, the new ones will have a boost.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Zura said:


> I think that just requires a scale rather than a tier. Like how high does someone have to be before they are either dropped a tier or brought up a tier?


That could work, but is up to the creator, since this is not an official tier list, but that does not means is not legit.


----------



## JKDOS

Teddy345 said:


> Also the amiibo glitch is giving all villagers a boost, since they have to move naturally and people are afraid to use their amiibo cards, so I believe once it is fixed, the new ones will have a boost.



There is no amiibo move in glitch though. The glitch related to amiibos is for adopting evicted villagers. The only glitch related to moving amiibos in is caused by TT'ing, and it gives the amiibo the old villager's house. While annoying, it's not game breaking.


----------



## aibo

Paperboy012305 said:


> Untiered? What is this Smogon???


Raymond’s in ubers.


----------



## Ace Marvel

JKDOS said:


> There is no amiibo move in glitch though. The glitch related to amiibos is for adopting evicted villagers. The only glitch related to moving amiibos in is caused by TT'ing, and it gives the amiibo the old villager's house. While annoying, it's not game breaking.



You are right, but it is the start of the other one, so for me it has an impact. Since I have Marshal amiibo, I could sell (which I won't) 10 Marshals a day, crashing his price, for example. That was what I was referring to.


----------



## JKDOS

Teddy345 said:


> You are right, but it is the start of the other one, so for me it has an impact. Since I have Marshal amiibo, I could sell (which I won't) 10 Marshals a day, crashing his price, for example. That was what I was referring to.



TBH, as soon as the adoption bug is fixed, I may try giving away 2 Marshels for free every week. I'd really like to crash the Raymond market though. Just can't without an amiibo.


----------



## monsieurberry

Teddy345 said:


> You are right, but it is the start of the other one, so for me it has an impact. Since I have Marshal amiibo, I could sell (which I won't) 10 Marshals a day, crashing his price, for example. That was what I was referring to.



Correct me if I'm wrong but there is no glitch related to forcing villagers out by amiibo—or to be more technically correct it isn't related to amiibos but the act of trading villagers in general.

I also heard that this glitch can be avoided by repeatedly speaking with the moving villager to make sure they aren't asking to move in a second time (a sign of the glitch) at which point you can just have the host reset and try again.

To bring this back on topic, I made a post earlier that said this very thing. I think once the villager trading glitch is fixed permanently every villager outside of the new ones will go down somewhat.

I do want to point out however that I literally only see like maybe 10 villagers sell for any significant amount of NMT on a regular basis. Almost everything in A tier or below I've seen people give away for mere bells or even free. So I think the market is inflated largely by a very small group of villagers.

Just my many thoughts.


----------



## Ace Marvel

monsieurberry said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but there is no glitch related to forcing villagers out by amiibo—or to be more technically correct it isn't related to amiibos but the act of trading villagers in general.
> 
> I also heard that this glitch can be avoided by repeatedly speaking with the moving villager to make sure they aren't asking to move in a second time (a sign of the glitch) at which point you can just have the host reset and try again.
> 
> To bring this back on topic, I made a post earlier that said this very thing. I think once the villager trading glitch is fixed permanently every villager outside of the new ones will go down somewhat.
> 
> I do want to point out however that I literally only see like maybe 10 villagers sell for any significant amount of NMT on a regular basis. Almost everything in A tier or below I've seen people give away for mere bells or even free. So I think the market is inflated largely by a very small group of villagers.
> 
> Just my many thoughts.



Yes and no, the problem starts at the campsite, and kicking villagers any other way than naturally. But since amigos only come through the campsite, they are affected. 

Also we need to considered that streaming help boost the popularity of some villagers, something that new leaf didn't have a lot of in 2012, and also sales of this game are way better than NL first year, so a lot of new players are changing the tiers. Also, once and if they do release amiibos for the new villagers, they will also go down.


----------



## IndoX

Some new updates:

*Zucker has been moved from S tier to A tier. *Zucker has been on a rapid decline. Actually,_ all_ of the octopuses have. I decided to start with him first and keep an eye closely on Octavian and Marina in the next 24 hours.

*Diana has been moved from A tier to S tier. *Diana has always been popular within TBT but is actually trending up outside of it.

*Cookie has been moved from A tier to B tier.

Vivian has been moved from C tier to B tier.

Eugene has been moved from B tier to C tier. 

Bluebear has been moved from B tier to C tier.

Peanut has been moved from B tier to C tier.

Cube has been moved from B tier to C tier.

Limberg has been moved from D tier to untiered.

Bam was placed in both B and C tier - he has been removed from C Tier.*


----------



## IndoX

*Update #2: *Added indicators letting users know which villagers are currently trending up/down and which villagers have been recently promoted/demoted. Allows for more visibility and transparency for any future changes as well as reflecting day to day trends in sales.


----------



## Hoosker

Farobi said:


> Not tryna throw shade, but Zucker really isn't S tier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auction - ZUCKER is moving!
> 
> 
> ♥ zucker is moving! ♥ ________________________________________ he is a natural move out ~ please have an open spot ready for him if you do win! bidding will start at 10NMT! auction ends at 12:00PM EST! *auction extended only slightly due to lack of offers*...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 NMT as the highest offer after 3 hours doesn't scream highly sought after to me.
> 
> Like A tiers or even B tiers could get at least a 5 NMT(Lolly and Dom for instance, even hitting beyond 40 NMT). I think to warrant an S it would mean seeing this certain villager as a decent grab or investment even if it's not a dreamy, but Zucker really doesnt amount to much in terms of pricing and I think this is an accurate (not necessarily perfect) depiction of the community's view on him. Zucker to B pls!



Picking and choosing outlier threads like this really aren't helpful. Especially when bidding wars often depend on WHO is online at the moment.
I was selling Tia yesterday and had zero interest for hours until I got PMs making offers, and eventually sold her 30 minutes later for 15 NMT and 3 million bells.
I also got Audie as a giveaway, and could have bought Marshal in a thread yesterday for 20 NMT. Don't use individual examples. It's not productive in cases like these.


----------



## Farobi

Hoosker said:


> Picking and choosing outlier threads like this really aren't helpful. Especially when bidding wars often depend on WHO is online at the moment.
> I was selling Tia yesterday and had zero interest for hours until I got PMs making offers, and eventually sold her 30 minutes later for 15 NMT and 3 million bells.
> I also got Audie as a giveaway, and could have bought Marshal in a thread yesterday for 20 NMT. Don't use individual examples. It's not productive in cases like these.


Iwas not basing my evidence solely on that thread specifically but it supported the accumulation of my own observations of Zucker's demand (which is admittedly limited); it was just that thread being open for 3 hours and only having 1 NMT offer does not look good on him. Zucker _is_ famous, but to say that he's in the same league as Coco or Ankha in terms of popularity can definitely be challenged in my opinion.

Also another point of discussion: I feel that lots of people may not exactly be the most partial to say, Stitches and Julian (just an example) but the fact that they're high up in the tier could perpetuate demand to get them whenever possible which could be interpreted by the community as the payer buying for an actual dream villager rather than an investment for selling later.


----------



## IndoX

Farobi said:


> Also another point of discussion: I feel that lots of people may not exactly be the most partial to say, Stitches and Julian (just an example) but the fact that they're high up in the tier could perpetuate demand to get them whenever possible which could be interpreted by the community as the payer buying for an actual dream villager rather than an investment for selling later.


Given how large variances can be within tiers (albeit less in S tier), I wouldn't view any villager as an investment for selling later. The tiers factor in general popularity and price, but price and popularity aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Pfoe

Here are some value-based propositions based on my experience of what people have actually been paying.

Judy: S -> some tier higher than S but lower than Raymond
Julian: S -> A
Molly: A -> S
Ketchup: A -> B
Lolly: A -> S
Rosie: A -> S
Zucker: A -> B
Marina: S -> A
Octavian: A -> C
Merengue: S -> A
Fauna: S -> A

Some explanation for why octopus villagers don't sell for much: island tours are pretty much rigged to give each species at the same rate. Since there are only 3 octopus villagers, those three are by far the most common individual villagers you will encounter on the island. Similarly, you will find a lot of Merengue in the islands too because there are only 6 rhinos. On the other hand, there are 23 cat villagers, making the cats super hard to find in comparison. That's why people pay more for Lolly and Rosie, hence the S rating. Finally, Molly and Ketchup should not be in the same tier.


----------



## Zura

Sad, Zucker is an awesome villager. I don't understand Raymond hype even if he is new. So many wonderful villagers being overshadowed by such a lame cat

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



JKDOS said:


> Vivian is lower than I'd expect. I like her design, and if I didn't have or like Ankha, I'd probably be getting Vivian in my town.


Vivian is alright. I get older lady vibes from her


----------



## IndoX

Pfoe said:


> Here are some value-based propositions based on my experience of what people have actually been paying.
> 
> Judy: S -> some tier higher than S but lower than Raymond
> Julian: S -> A
> Molly: A -> S
> Ketchup: A -> B
> Lolly: A -> S
> Rosie: A -> S
> Zucker: A -> B
> Marina: S -> A
> Octavian: A -> C
> Merengue: S -> A
> Fauna: S -> A
> 
> Some explanation for why octopus villagers don't sell for much: island tours are pretty much rigged to give each species at the same rate. Since there are only 3 octopus villagers, those three are by far the most common individual villagers you will encounter on the island. Similarly, you will find a lot of Merengue in the islands too because there are only 6 rhinos. On the other hand, there are 23 cat villagers, making the cats super hard to find in comparison. That's why people pay more for Lolly and Rosie, hence the S rating. Finally, Molly and Ketchup should not be in the same tier.


I’ll take all of this into consideration my next update tomorrow.


----------



## fl0ra

Zura said:


> Sad, Zucker is an awesome villager. I don't understand Raymond hype even if he is new. So many wonderful villagers being overshadowed by such a lame cat
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020
> 
> 
> Vivian is alright. I get older lady vibes from her



S+ Raymond cuz anime (?) .. lol some of my friends have him for the flex, not even because they like him. 

I am also surprised that Zucker is lower and that Apollo is now A tier.


----------



## Zura

fl0ra said:


> S+ Raymond cuz anime (?)


What do you mean by this?


----------



## fl0ra

Zura said:


> What do you mean by this?


----------



## Zura

fl0ra said:


>


Lol what a funny video! The creator has scary similar taste to one of my discord friends


----------



## fl0ra

Zura said:


> Lol what a funny video! The creator has scary similar taste to one of my discord friends


Right! lol I saw this today and I was hmmm.. that could be it. You must have a funny friend if they have similar taste haha


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I’m surprised Purrl is ranking so low now. I’ve seen her on the upper level tiers before.


----------



## skylucario

where did you get the sprites for raymond, judy, and audie from? i want to find cyd’s!


----------



## R. Planet

Ok I'm going to do a list of my villagers and where they are tiered vs how I actually feel about them. I'd love to see other lists like this from all of you.

*- Hazel - *(B Tier) - Hazel is my day one uchi. She's generally kind of grumpy towards me and I always find myself wondering what I could do to improve our friendship. As a day one, I will never let her move. We're in this till we fin' this.

*- Bill - *(C Tier ) - Bill is my day one jock. I don't care much for the jock class but I LOVE BILL OMG. He is THE cutest little duck ever and I want to just hug him forever. Also a day one. Also can never be allowed to move. 

*- Marcel - *(D Tier) - Marcel is my 3rd villager and my first lazy. The lazy class are probably my favorites. I like Marcel but have no super close attachment to him. I'll allow him to move...one day. (He recently asked but I shut it down as I want some time with my og 10 for a while)

*- Skye - *(A Tier) - Skye is my 4th villager and first norm. I had no particular interest in her at first. I even came THIS close (you can't see my fingers but they are really close together) to letting her move early on but boy what an idiot I was. Skye is my second favorite villager and just an adorable, cute and enthusiastic little baby blue wolf and I adore her now. I'll most likely not let her move away ever.

*- Tammi - *(Untiered) - Let me look through all my pockets and then the couch cushions to see if I can find one single, solitary FORK to give that Tammi is untiered....hold on...looking...nope...nope no forks to give. Tammi is my 5th villager, my first peppy and my absolute FAVORITE person on my whole island. I heart Tammi. I would marry her crazy monkey self if I could. She is my bestie and I will never let her move away.

*- Phil - *(D Tier) - Phil is villager number 6 and was my first smug who arrived via the tent. I've truly liked Phil a lot since our first conversation. He's just so funny and much nicer than his blank, unfeeling stare might indicate. I may let him move off one day but it won't be for a while. Mostly because I love his home and the classic style furniture, brown/red theme he has going on.

*- Gonzo - *(Untiered) - Gonzo was my 7th villager and the only one I didn't have a hand in picking once I was allowed to do so. I didn't know you could only leave the lot there for one day before the game picked for you. Having said that, I'm not crazy about Gonzo but I do like having the little old gray man around. I'll probably let him move as soon as he asks though.

*- Dizzy - *(D Tier) - Dizzy was my 8th villager and OMG I LOVE DIZZY. His "kiddie" themed room. His lazy personality (my fav). Plus I'm an elephant freak. By far my favorite animal on earth. Dizzy will most likely live in Calla Bryn for the rest of his life.

*- Willow - *(D Tier) - At my 9th villager I still didn't have a snooty so I went island hopping for one and when I found her I thought she was pretty so I picked her. Her house is fab but I find her fairly uninteresting and I'll probably swap her out when she asks to move on.

*- Raymond - *( S+ Tier) - I went island hopping for my number 10 as well and I was committed to finding a villager that was either A) Something really rare and weird like a robot or octopus or B) Someone who was just in very high demand so I can feel like I had a celeb on the island lol. Took about 25 islands and then I hit one full of pink and blue windflowers and BAM there was Raymond. I'll probably keep him around forvever because of his percieved value and also because I love his two different colored eyes and his nerdy vibe. That office theme he has going is killer.


----------



## BalloonFight

Huge thank you for this list and all of the work that went into it! The sprites that you have for them are fantastic as well.


----------



## IndoX

EOD Update:

*Marina has been moved from S tier to A tier.

Octavian has been moved from A tier to B tier.*


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

kiki should definitely be A or S :/


----------



## Farfle_Productions

IndoX said:


> EOD Update:
> 
> *Marina has been moved from S tier to A tier.
> 
> Octavian has been moved from A tier to B tier.*


Sounds right!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> kiki should definitely be A or S :/


Nah B seems about right.


----------



## Magus

I have the feeling Zucker is S tier, for me it seems strange that he is in a lower tier than Ankha, I see a lot of people talking about Zucker online, he definitely has a huge fanbase.


----------



## Jared:3

Magus said:


> I have the feeling Zucker is S tier, for me it seems strange that he is in a lower tier than Ankha, I see a lot of people talking about Zucker online, he definitely has a huge fanbase.


While he is popular, Ankha is definitely higher than Zucker, she is often snatched up and goes for high prices while also being looked for more than Zucker


----------



## Magus

Jared:3 said:


> While he is popular, Ankha is definitely higher than Zucker, she is often snatched up and goes for high prices while also being looked for more than Zucker


I definitely agree with that if the tier list is only based on selling price and trading, because she's a cat and there's many of them she's harder to find in game, but if you also consider general popularity and dreamies list I still think Zucker is top tier too.


----------



## Jared:3

Magus said:


> I definitely agree with that if the tier list is only based on selling price and trading, because she's a cat and there's many of them she's harder to find in game, but if you also consider general popularity and dreamies list I still think Zucker is top tier too.


No I totally agree that Zucker is very popular, definitely a high tier 2 or low tier 2


----------



## poshgiraffe

Couple of suggestions (feel free to disagree, of course).

*Ruby*: B->A. She's very frequently posted in the discord with c/o of 30+ and b/o of around 50 (which are common price levels for other A-tiered villagers), and shows up occasionally as an LFT-request. I don't know how well she actually sells at those levels but I suspect it must be semi-decently otherwise we wouldn't keep seeing it. I don't think she's "high A", but I think she's A nonetheless. Definitely outperforms Genji, who I notice you also used to have at A but (correctly, I believe) moved down to B.

*Pekoe*: C->B. Similar to Ruby, I don't think her current tier (C) accurately reflects the prices she commands on discord. She's a 15-20 NMT trade, with seller-favorable deals closing (presumably - again, I of course can't be sure if the deal goes through) over 20 from time to time. In my mind that's a B, not a C, as C levels are going for 1-5 NMT on discord and show up frequently in the give away channel.

*Zell*: Stay C, but tag as "trending up" (although I could also support moving him to B, tentatively). I've seen a large influx of Zell "LFT" requests over the last 48 hours, whereas a week or two ago he was barely mentioned.

*Pierce*: C->D. He's a middle-of-the-road Jock in terms of popularity, and Jocks are already slanted toward the buyer because they're easily rerollable at game start (along with Uchi (Sisterly)). Anecdotal, but a friend tried to sell him for 1 NMT on discord and couldn't find a buyer after 12 hours; while helping her research his sale value I noted several threads indicating they ended up voiding him. There's also no way he's competitive with some of the other C Jocks like Ribbot, who gets good prices (15-25+) sometimes due to having a very strong cult following. This analysis probably applies to a few other C-tier Jocks but I don't have personal experience with them so limiting the comment to Pierce for the time being.

*Ribbot*: C->B. If Pierce and some of the other Jocks stay C there's no question he belongs in B. He clearly outsells them and can compete occasionally with other B villagers in cost due to his cult following.  Of course, rerollability hurts him and the fact several actively dislike him (even if those who like him tend to REALLY like him), so he'll likely never be a "high B," let alone A. I think a similar case can be made for Sprocket but I don't see him LFT-requested ever, really, whereas Ribbot shows up semi-commonly in this regard, so I think Sprocket should stay C for now.

*Mira*: Tag as "trending down." Her popularity has taken a huge hit recently, I think in part due to how dirty they did her house in NH compared to NL.


----------



## Magus

Jared:3 said:


> No I totally agree that Zucker is very popular, definitely a high tier 2 or low tier 2



Yeah I think too, maybe not as high as the highest ones like Raymond but just below !

I'm fairly new to the AC world so maybe I'm biased, but my newbie eyes see those names in multiple boards A LOT :
Raymond, Sherb, Audie, Fauna, Marshal, Merengue, Zucker, Beau, Coco, Julian, Ankha, Marina.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Magus said:


> Yeah I think too, maybe not as high as the highest ones like Raymond but just below !
> 
> I'm fairly new to the AC world so maybe I'm biased, but my newbie eyes see those names in multiple boards A LOT :
> Raymond, Sherb, Audie, Fauna, Marshal, Merengue, Zucker, Beau, Coco, Julian, Ankha, Marina.


Zucker and Marina are popular, but they’re quite common and don’t go for nearly as high a price as others in tier S. In fact quite recently I’ve often see people selling them for next to nothing quite recently. A is right for them.


----------



## Magus

Farfle_Productions said:


> Zucker and Marina are popular, but they’re quite common and don’t go for nearly as high a price as others in tier S. In fact quite recently I’ve often see people selling them for next to nothing quite recently. A is right for them.


Yeah I know that, it's true, but once again I have the feeling that in this case they're ranked solely according to selling prices and not general popularity like the initial post of the thread say...  Just my opinion though.


----------



## cheezu

Katt is Tier B?
I actually LOVE Katt but I thought most people didn't so this is surprising.


----------



## nafrawle

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> kiki should definitely be A or S :/


Agreed! No way Tangy is more popular then Kiki. Kiki both sells for more and she is on more top 10 ten lists then Tangy.


----------



## IndoX

poshgiraffe said:


> Couple of suggestions (feel free to disagree, of course).


I'll take all of this into consideration for today's update. Regarding Genji/Ruby and villagers like them... one thing I've found while making the list is that as other villagers have started to fall from S tier the quality of A tier has significantly increased and the threshold to actually be in it has increased. Ruby/Genji are definitely in the top for B tier though. I'm also looking at a couple of villagers that may be possibly demoted as well - Ketchup, for example.

The effect starts to trickle down. As I move villagers from S, some A villagers can be expected to be moved and so forth. The big move from B to C actually happened a few days ago so I don't expect much movement in that tier but I haven't had a chance to look over the data from today.



cheezu said:


> Katt is Tier B?
> I actually LOVE Katt but I thought most people didn't so this is surprising.


Katt is actually fairly popular on Reddit and Discord.



nafrawle said:


> Agreed! No way Tangy is more popular then Kiki. Kiki both sells for more and she is on more top 10 ten lists then Tangy.


Tangy is on the lower side of A tier. She's one of the villagers I'm going to be taking a look closely today. Kiki is solidly B tier though when compared directly to the likes of Lolly and Punchy.


----------



## Hoosker

Just to throw in my 2 cents here- I hardly ever see anyone talk about Kiki outside of her small, apparently devoted fanbase. I wouldn't rank her in even the top 5 of the cat villagers alone.

To everyone trending the Octopi down based solely on their slightly increased appearance rate on the NMT islands- accessibility does NOT necessarily equal "value".
If this were true, then all 8 of the new NH villagers would be the 8 most "valuable" villagers in the game, and on the forums, seeing as they are the only ones with no amiibos.
Just because something is slightly more accessible, that doesn't mean it's less popular. Marina and Zucker especially are widely beloved and their tier should reflect that.


----------



## Zura

Slightly confused why Tabby is so low. She is an absolute queen and I'd pay big bucks for her if I didn't already have her


----------



## Pfoe

Hoosker said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents here- I hardly ever see anyone talk about Kiki outside of her small, apparently devoted fanbase. I wouldn't rank her in even the top 5 of the cat villagers alone.
> 
> To everyone trending the Octopi down based solely on their slightly increased appearance rate on the NMT islands- accessibility does NOT necessarily equal "value".
> If this were true, then all 8 of the new NH villagers would be the 8 most "valuable" villagers in the game, and on the forums, seeing as they are the only ones with no amiibos.
> Just because something is slightly more accessible, that doesn't mean it's less popular. Marina and Zucker especially are widely beloved and their tier should reflect that.



We're trending the octopi down because people aren't paying a lot for them. Villager trading value is a function of both supply and demand. So, the question is whether you want the tier list to be based on popularity or value - IMO value is more useful because many people look to these lists as a way to help determine how much they should buy/sell a villager for.


----------



## IndoX

*Latest Updates:

- No tier changes today.* Tier changes will happen every couple of days to give the selling/trade market some chance to stabilize. Villager popularity has remained stable throughout the last week or so.

*Trending Changes:

S Tier 
Trending up: *Coco, Marshal, Sherb
*Trending down: *Audie, Diana, Julian

*A Tier 
Trending up: *Apollo, Lolly, Molly, Pietro, Roald
*Trending down: *Ketchup, Kyle, Wolfgang

*B Tier 
Trending up: *Flora, Genji, Reneigh
*Trending down: *Mira, Pashmina

Rest of the tiers remain fairly stable in terms of market value.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Great work on this stuff, team!!!

So far, I've:

Booted D Tier Purrl to make room for D Tier Hans.
Booted D Tier Rex to make room for S Tier Coco.
Booted A Tier Kyle to make room for B Tier Octavian.

It's so fascinating to see who is most collectively valued and sift through the forums to glean why.


----------



## IndoX

No updates today! Watching market trends to see potential tier changes tomorrow.


----------



## IndoX

*New updates:

New formatting.

Introducing market values.* Villagers from certain tiers now have market value tags indicating approximate trade value. Trade values are averaged across all platforms, including but not limited to: twitter, TBT, facebook, discord and reddit.

*New weighing system will go into place next tier update. *With the introduction of market value tags, I'll be revisiting tiers and weighing popularity in slightly heavy than market value. Popularity and market value are not mutually exclusive and you can have immensely popular villagers not being traded/sold for much.

I've gotten S+, S and A tier done. Expect B tier to be done throughout the day. I'd appreciate any feedback, if any.


----------



## Dewasa

LMAO, my village so far is a bunch of D and C tiers. My favorite starting villager (Lyman) is leading the pack. He's been pretty MVP for me with the gifts and recipe tho.

On a hypebeast note, Julian was my first random campsite villager to move in after I unlock said feature in game. I also have Beau in the campsite now, hopefully he decides to stay around for a bit.


----------



## Believe

IndoX said:


> Absolutely! Research for the list took a few days while the construction of it took over 12 hours. First and foremost I constructed a list of prices (in NMTs) comparatively across all platforms for each villager. Once I got all of that I averaged it out. This may seem like a lot of work but most of the tier D and untiered villagers were either less than 5 NMTs or free. I then sorted them accordingly in a list that is just based on prices.
> 
> Once I had that information I started looking up individual amiibo prices for each villager across ebay and amazon. Those prices were also inserted into my list next to the NMTs average price.
> 
> After that I started going into each individual community and started researching general consensus, individual hits and overall psychological value. Reddit, discord, TBT, facebook - you name it.
> 
> Once I gathered all the information I started placing villagers accordingly. I decided early on that ranking in quantifiable numbers isn't really feasible and it was just better to rank them into Tiers in no specific order. I did this because when I did all my research the #2 villager behind Marshal is Bob and some people wouldn't even consider him S tier in TBT. Since I didn't have to worry about ranking them individually I just had to worry about what standard each tier needed to be.
> 
> It gets harder as you go down the list because many villagers don't have a lot of information on them. That's why I created untiered. It doesn't necessarily mean they're bad or ugly or unpopular - it could just mean there isn't enough data on them at this moment.
> 
> Some things I noticed while I was creating the list:
> 
> - Cats are by far the most popular species. Some cats in A tier are as popular as some villagers in S tier. I had to start comparing cats between themselves rather than other villagers because they are weighted very differently amongst the communities compared to other species.
> - *@ctar17 will appreciate this one* the octupuses in general are very popular but have the lowest average sale price (in NMTs) compared to other popular villagers. Marina is one of the most popular villagers in the game but doesn't sell for as much as Julian, for example. They seem to be very common and their price point reflects that.
> - Popularity and sell value aren't mutually exclusive. As is the case with Marina, there are villagers who's popularity isn't directly reflected in sell prices. Such villagers include Judy being more expensive than Audie but not being as popular overall. Marina as mentioned before. Merengue is also one of the villagers as well given her popularity.
> - Apollo is VERY popular outside of TBT. Like, it's insane how popular he is.



I just recently got into a marketing research analysis position and seeing what kinds of data you pieced together is really fascinating. Kudos to the due diligence and work put into this! I absolutely agree multiple forms of media should be considered and I like that you still considered TBT as an isolated bubble as well when drafting this.


----------



## IndoX

Believe said:


> I just recently got into a marketing research analysis position and seeing what kinds of data you pieced together is really fascinating. Kudos to the due diligence and work put into this! I absolutely agree multiple forms of media should be considered and I like that you still considered TBT as an isolated bubble as well when drafting this.


Thanks so much


----------



## Jared:3

Surprised about Roald, he's gotta get a bump because he's becoming very popular


----------



## petaI

roald is so cute i'm happy he's rising up the ranks!


----------



## trashpedia

Time to see where my villagers rank!
*Apollo *- A
*Buck *- D
*Carmen *- C
*Chevre *- C
*Egbert *- Untiered
*Freya *- B
*Jacob *- D
*Lily *- A
*Raymond *- S+
*Wolfgang *- A

Previous villagers:
*Mira *- B
*Stitches *- S-
*Lionel *- D
*Pekoe *- C
*Bubbles *- D
(Jacob is moving out tomorrow)


----------



## Hay

I love how you put whos trending up and down! This is a super nice list! Thank you! c:


----------



## aetherene

I didn't know that Apollo ranked as an A-tier villager lol. He popped up as someone moving in when I set down open plots, but I'm definitely keeping him around.


----------



## IndoX

*Minor update:

Julian continues to trend down.* Average sale price has dropped from 50-100 tickets to 10-50 tickets.


----------



## IndoX

A *lot* of changes today. Actually, too much to write it.

*Overall, the average price for every villager has come down.*

Most villagers that were in the 50-100 NMT range have dropped to 10-50 NMTs: Beau, Diana, Fauna, Tangy, Julian and more.

Ankha has dropped down from 100+ NMTs to 50-100 NMTs.

Since the market has been trending down overall, most of the trending down tags have been removed.

A few villagers remained popular and in demand:
- Most cat villagers
- Apollo & Roald continue to trend up

Raymond, Judy, Dom and Sherb prices are also going down - although they're still expensive by comparison to most villagers.

*Because the average price of S tier villagers has gone down, there's been some tier changes.

Marina & Zucker have been promoted to S tier. *These villagers are actually some of the most popular in the game. Now with the new market trends they're really competitive in this tier.

*Julian has been demoted to A tier.

Ketchup has been demoted to B tier.


Off topic tip:* For the love of god please don't sell turnips on Sunday/Monday some of these "fees" are ridiculous. Sell them mid/end week for normal pricing.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Rip Julian  
Seriously, this tier list is great! I think it's the most accurate I've seen. Good work.


----------



## Hoosker

This is fascinating to watch evolve! Awesome job!

I'm glad to see the overall downward trend in prices for all villagers has been noted. Any theories as to why?
I feel like the discovery and growing popularity of the campsite TT method may have something to do with it? I started using it 2 days ago and ended up with Raymond last night. No NMTs, bells, or anything but TTing and patience required. I personally plan to keep going until I find Judy, and forego adopting villagers altogether.
In general, the game just seems to provide much more rewarding ways of "earning" villagers than just buying them, if that makes sense?

I wonder if we'll continue to see prices decrease as time goes on?


----------



## Dewasa

Best tier list ever, it's active too! Thanks for this.

Aww, my poor Julian. He's definitely a keeper for me tho. Moved in as my first campsite visitor and hoping for him to stay.


----------



## Cory

I'm rooting for you roald


----------



## cloudmask

oh thank goodness prices are going down! i'm actually feeling like i might be able to save up enough for audie if this trend continues.


----------



## Khaelis

Bit of criticism, and its mostly just me nitpicking but I think the "trending" notes could go AFTER the villager's sprite to better help them stay aligned better.


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan

Hoosker said:


> This is fascinating to watch evolve! Awesome job!
> 
> I'm glad to see the overall downward trend in prices for all villagers has been noted. Any theories as to why?
> I feel like the discovery and growing popularity of the campsite TT method may have something to do with it? I started using it 2 days ago and ended up with Raymond last night. No NMTs, bells, or anything but TTing and patience required. I personally plan to keep going until I find Judy, and forego adopting villagers altogether.
> In general, the game just seems to provide much more rewarding ways of "earning" villagers than just buying them, if that makes sense?
> 
> I wonder if we'll continue to see prices decrease as time goes on?


I think it's due to the big uproar in the community regarding NMT prices on. . . everything. With Raymond, we saw him sell for over 1k tickets and it was shocking and funny at first but we are realizing just how stupid and unnecessary that is (sorry, couldn't think of a better word). A lot of people are turning to no fee trades now, subreddits like r/NoFeeAC have been gaining members and the biggest AC discord has sections where you can trade without fees. So basically people are realizing things shouldn't be as expensive as they should be.


----------



## IndoX

Khaelis said:


> Bit of criticism, and its mostly just me nitpicking but I think the "trending" notes could go AFTER the villager's sprite to better help them stay aligned better.


It's been bothering me for a few days as well it's not just you! I'll change it soon, haha.


----------



## Flunkifera

Hoosker said:


> I'm glad to see the overall downward trend in prices for all villagers has been noted. Any theories as to why?


Raymond. I would say the whole reason why the whole market is collapsing and everyone wants so many NMTs/almost every villager popularity is decreasing is thanks to Raymond


----------



## poshgiraffe

Flunkifera said:


> Raymond. I would say the whole reason why the whole market is collapsing and everyone wants so many NMTs/almost every villager popularity is decreasing is thanks to Raymond



Possibly. I think there's more than this, however, because even Raymond's price is decreasing. Contributing factors as I see them:

1. Joycon Emulator "Piracy." I've not personally done this, and won't explain here how this is done, but it's not hard to do and becoming increasingly well-known in the ACNH community. AFAIK, this method, or a variant of this method, also allows you to spawn amiibo-less villagers on mystery islands (yes, that means Raymond). 

2. Market Saturation. The bubble is popping. Prices were unsustainable, especially as the people who are more willing to pay exorbitant prices are starting to fill-out their roster. Demand is finite - there are only so many players who want Marina, for example - but supply is technically infinite - you can always go to mystery islands or amiibo/pirate in villagers. Prices were bound to come down eventually, and it's happening fast because people saw an opportunity to make real money (USD) via NMT/Raymond/Judy/etc., and so flooded the market even more than would otherwise have occurred.

3. Changing Tastes. I think the pool of "villagers people want" is actually expanding. Two weeks ago all you heard about were the same 10-20 villagers (Raymond, Audie, Judy, Ankha, Marshal, etc.). But now I think people are starting to branch out, possibly because they don't want their island to look like a cookie-cutter clone of everyone else's. I've seen a lot of B and C tier villagers creeping up in popularity because of this - people want at least two or three "darkhorse" guys/gals to set themselves apart. But that uptick in demand is spread out over many villagers, and is honestly not commonly tracked since they aren't commonly offered (and instead obtained via "LF" posts), and thus fly under the radar.


----------



## IndoX

*Minor updates:*

Added market values to villagers in tier B.

Added sprites to villagers in tier C.


----------



## Mephala

Wow, I'm really surprised at the popular villagers tbh! So many of my favourites are in the lower tiers or untiered haha.


----------



## jokk

i'm surprised to see jeremiah hasn't moved up a tier! i feel like i've been seeing him go for a lot more than before


----------



## nadgnef

Mine are all in the lower tiers haha. But that's fine, I love them anyways )


----------



## starlightsong

You know, I understand the criticisms of tier lists like these, but I like seeing the data and I have to commend the work you've put into this! Some of it is really surprising to me with how different it is from NL. And It kinda makes me sad that some of my favorite villagers aren't as popular as I think they deserve to be, mostly because I'd like to see more fanart and posts about them in general, but I try not to let it bother me too much lol. 

Here's where my current villagers are ranked:
S: Marina
A: Punchy, Lily, Julian
B: Chief, Reneigh
C: Peanut, Teddy, Snake
D: Portia (and I'll never understand why, she's a dalmatian with a gorgeous house and her outfit in NH really does her justice, but oh well)

I've got someone in almost every tier on my island right now! I also have faves in pretty much every tier.


----------



## Dewasa

Apollo is about to break rank! Glad to see Zucker climbing up!!


----------



## Katarzyna

Tbh, I have seen literally almost no demand for Lily, Maple, or Molly. I do not think they deserve A tier. The biggest normals rn are Merengue and Lolly - Merengue bc she's An Icon, and Lolly bc she's a cat and the cat aesthetic is a huge factor in a lot of people's desire for her. They think she looks cute with Raymond lol. Lily and Molly were definitely popular in NL, but nowhere near as popular as Lolly is right now.

Also, Julian has one of the most liked houses in NH and I believe he is still worthy of S tier due to that. Behind Raymond and Marshal, he's the most popular smug.

Lastly, there is no way Apollo is as popular as Fang, Chief, and Wolfgang. The cranky wolves go for a lot of IGB and NMT, and I haven't seen Apollo going for those kinds of amounts.

EDIT: despite my criticism to a few rankings, this list is the most valid list every made bc it has The Best Boy Filbert in an actual tier and not shoved in the lowest, non-popular garbage tier. Thank u uwu


----------



## IndoX

Katarzyna said:


> Lastly, there is no way Apollo is as popular as Fang, Chief, and Wolfgang. The cranky wolves go for a lot of IGB and NMT, and I haven't seen Apollo going for those kinds of amounts.


Apollo is an anomaly outside of TBT. He's *insanely* popular on reddit and discord. He's currently on par in popularity to Diana, Fauna and Beau for example. He is - by far - the most popular cranky overall. He's skyrocketed in popularity in NH.

Only reason I don't include him in S tier is because he's not as popular on the forums.


----------



## BeezyBee

Kind of shocked that Tutu is ranked so low, I see a lot of people on Discord asking for her.


----------



## kevinchunz

Noticing Hornsby + Drago + Apollo transacting a lot more for higher values


----------



## edsett

Yeah, Apollo is crazy popular on other sites. Also, I would say Marina is the most popular normal. Being relatively more common on islands hasn’t hurt her (or Zucker’s) popularity.


----------



## Believe

I'm really happy to see a few new faces pop up in these tiers that I rarely saw in New Leaf


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m so proud of my favorite villager, Aurora, making her way up the tier list finally!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> Nice to see someone take a jab at updating the list! You did a pretty good job putting the villagers into different tiers! Below is my opinion on some villagers. There are a lot that I think can be changed around but these are just a few. This isn't just my opinion, I tried to think about what I have seen around on various online platforms. Feel free to let me know if you agree or disagree!
> 
> *Apollo* - S 🠮 A . . . He's the most popular Cranky but compared to the others in the same rank, he doesn't have the same demand. He fits along better in the A tier.
> *Vivian* - Yeah she's missing here, if she was added I would see her at the B tier.
> *Sherb *- A 🠮 S . . . He definitely has a bigger following now than several weeks ago. Many people have been willing to trade the other new villagers for him.
> *Ketchup* - A 🠮 B . . . I haven't seen her around much in other people's islands. When it comes to dreamies list, I haven't seen her name mentioned as often as the others in A rank. Selling/trade-wise, I don't see much of her either.
> *June* - B 🠮 C . . . June isn't that popular and I hardly see her being traded/sold. She isn't in many dreamies list either.
> *Beardo* - C 🠮 D . . . This guy is not liked. I have not seen people include him at all in dreamies list. He is hardly offered too, people bash on him too much online.
> *Al* - ? . . . I have seen a lot of talk over this guy, especially on here. However, I haven't seen him sold often or highly. Maybe he is better off in the last tier?
> *Wade* - D 🠮 C . . . This guy has gotten a lot of love lately. People are realizing he's cute and endearing. Selling-wise, he's not as offered and doesn't sell as much. But his popularity makes me think he belongs in a higher tier.
> *Bluebear* - B 🠮 C . . . She used to be super popularity in the earlier titles but now she is becoming "forgotten." Older players still love her but new players aren't interested in her. Also, I rarely see her being sold/traded for.
> *O'Hare* - D 🠮 C . . . I have seen him being offered more. People think he's cool and have been interested in getting him, mostly for selling. Dreamies-wise he doesn't seem to be that popular but he is being sold and traded for.
> *Cube *- B 🠮 C . . . I haven't seen this guy around online. Maybe he has a silent following? Many islands I've seen don't have him, dreamies list I don't see his name, selling-wise I haven't seen him either.
> *Limberg* - D 🠮 Untiered . . . This guy is worse than Beardo.
> *Olive* - C 🠮 Untiered . . . I know who this is but man. . . . I haven't heard a peep about her. . .
> *Genji* - A *🠮 *B . . . My boy has his following but he is not sold for much. He's a starting villager so he has that basic wood furniture which throws people off.
> *Muffy* - A 🠮 B . . . I don't feel the demand for her is enough to be in A tier. She is either loved or makes people feel creeped out. She isn't offered for trade/sold much compared to the other A tier villagers.
> *Cookie* - A 🠮 B . . . I have seen her on dreamies list, especially on our forum but she is not very popular outside here. Also she is hardly put for sale/traded for.


I actually saw a tier list based on polling of how many people like the villager and Olive was in the bottom 20-25 of all villagers. I think it is because she is bland and easily forgotten. When you have the better designed Maple, you don’t need Olive.


----------



## IndoX

AndyP08 said:


> I actually saw a tier list based on polling of how many people like the villager and Olive was in the bottom 20-25 of all villagers. I think it is because she is bland and easily forgotten. When you have the better designed Maple, you don’t need Olive.


Olive will most likely move to D tier in the next week or so tbh. Everything you said was pretty spot on.


----------



## nyanicat

So happy to see the Apollo love! He was my OG villager in New Leaf and he held my first birthday party so he always has a special place in my heart <3


----------



## IndoX

Just made some very minor adjustments to formatting during this late night. Don't anticipate any tier changes for the next few days but I'll probably update the trending/market data in the next day or so. Hope everyone is enjoying the game!


----------



## Mairen

Good morning! Just popping in here to say hello! In an effort to combine some of these tier list threads, our old group has teamed up with Indo to work together to continue providing popularity and tier list data to you all in this one place! I look forward to continuing to work with my friends on this project and to get you timely and accurate updates! Sending everyone love and shine today~


----------



## IndoX

Thank you Mairen! She'll be providing me with data from TBT going forward so it'll no longer be a one person job, yay.

*Market value trend updates:*

Marshal's average price has *dropped* from 100+ NMTs to 50-100.

Stitches' average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Lucky's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Apollo's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Rosie's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.

Raymond, Judy and Audie are* trending down*.

Ankha, Bob and Coco continue to dominate S tier at the moment and are *trending up*. They're prices remain stable in the 50-100 NMT range.

Lolly, Molly and Roald are* trending up* at the moment. Prices have remained stable but they've seen an uptick in popularity/demand.


tldr: cats remain the most expensive species in the game atm


----------



## Insulaire

Thanks for the update! FYI, Rudy’s name in the first post has a v added to the end by accident


----------



## ReadyNick

Merry is higher I'm sorry.


----------



## Goop

I'm surprised Kabuki isn't higher, honestly.
Maybe I just love the grumpy old cat too much, aha​


----------



## Blink.

Waiting for Lolly to get higher


----------



## IndoX

*Minor update*: 

*Prices have stabled the past few days for the following villagers:* Raymond, Judy, Bob, Ankha, and Roald. Their trending tags have been removed.

*Coco continues to trend up in popularity *and remains one of the higher priced villagers.

*Audie continues to trend down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 100+ NMTs in trading price.

*Lolly is currently trending down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 50 NMTs in trading price.

*Dom's *average price has *dropped* from 50-100 NMTs to 10-50.


----------



## AC.Newbie

I made such a mistake, letting Coco leave my island! I had no idea she was as popular as she apparently is. My personal favorites on my island are Ketchup and Fuschia, I really don't care where they rank, they add to my enjoyment of the game.


----------



## thundershot

Who in their right mind buys 500+ NMT? Is there a way to buy more than one at a time?


----------



## Blueskyy

Makes me glad I have Coco’s amiibo lol


----------



## Farfle_Productions

IndoX said:


> *Minor update*:
> 
> *Prices have stabled the past few days for the following villagers:* Raymond, Judy, Bob, Ankha, and Roald. Their trending tags have been removed.
> 
> *Coco continues to trend up in popularity *and remains one of the higher priced villagers.
> 
> *Audie continues to trend down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 100+ NMTs in trading price.
> 
> *Lolly is currently trending down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 50 NMTs in trading price.
> 
> *Dom's *average price has *dropped* from 50-100 NMTs to 10-50.


Is it outside the forums you’re seeing Lolly being sold? Just curious because I haven’t really been seeing her getting listed here and when she does it’s usually for quite a high price.


----------



## IndoX

Farfle_Productions said:


> Is it outside the forums you’re seeing Lolly being sold? Just curious because I haven’t really been seeing her getting listed here and when she does it’s usually for quite a high price.


Cats, in general, tend to be sold at a higher price compared to similarly popular villagers. Lolly still sells for quite high comparatively.


----------



## Sloom

hey, just wanted to drop by and say thank you so much for this! it's helped me loads and the information is really neatly formatted. 10/10. free bump for you.

also, the reason I comment here is because I really wanted to know why audie's going down? she got far and away the most votes (apart from raymond of course) in the poll on here and I thought people loved her. but whenever I visit villager trading discords or even the trading board on here she going for dummy cheap compared to raymond. what gives?


----------



## IndoX

Audie started off strong but the meme factor has kinda worn off. People are realizing that her design isn't as strong as some of the other new villagers. New update to be posted later today.


----------



## sleepydreepy

wow this is an awesome list! good work OP, thanks for making this for us <3


----------



## Balbanes

Are you taking social media into account? For example Merry, if you look on twitter there’s tons of posts about her, lots of fan art, etc. I don’t think she deserves to be untiered.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

IndoX said:


> Audie started off strong but the meme factor has kinda worn off. People are realizing that her design isn't as strong as some of the other new villagers. New update to be posted later today.


audie is a ripoff freya change my mind


----------



## raqball

Why is Fauna ranked so high? There have been 3 giveaways for her in the past 2 days and all 3 were voided due to no interest. One of them was mine.. Aparently she is not even a giveaway never mind tier S..

Odd list...


----------



## avieators

audie is forever s+ in my heart  then again, my attachment to her is more sentimental than about the meme haha. are the untiered villagers ever going to get cute lil sprites? my girls ava and nana and my boy mott are in there


----------



## IndoX

raqball said:


> Why is Fauna ranked so high? There have been 3 giveaways for her in the past 2 days and all 3 were voided due to no interest. One of them was mine.. Aparently she is not even a giveaway never mind tier S..
> 
> Odd list...


List hasn’t been updated in a few days. Expect an update soon(TM).


----------



## Farfle_Productions

raqball said:


> Why is Fauna ranked so high? There have been 3 giveaways for her in the past 2 days and all 3 were voided due to no interest. One of them was mine.. Aparently she is not even a giveaway never mind tier S..
> 
> Odd list...


Fauna is incredibly popular, I recently purchased her for 15 NMT and was bidding against someone else as well. I often check the neighbour threads and haven't seen any threads giving her away, maybe yours just got missed?


----------



## RedRum2514

raqball said:


> Why is Fauna ranked so high? There have been 3 giveaways for her in the past 2 days and all 3 were voided due to no interest. One of them was mine.. Aparently she is not even a giveaway never mind tier S..
> 
> Odd list...


I had to void fauna recently too, I was going off of this list so I was confused when nearly no one wanted her...


----------



## Fey

I’m not that surprised about Fauna. I think it might be a case of supply occasionally being higher than demand, precisely _because_ she’s so popular.

What I mean is that lots of people will pick up the most popular villagers to sell them, making them more common across the market.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Fey said:


> I’m not that surprised about Fauna. I think it might be a case of supply occasionally being higher than demand, precisely _because_ she’s so popular.
> 
> What I mean is that lots of people will pick up the most popular villagers to sell them, making them more common across the market.


I see this a lot with say Marina.


----------



## Fey

Farfle_Productions said:


> I see this a lot with say Marina.



Yeah, Marina is a great example for this, because she’s very popular and comparatively easy to pick up on Islands. 

Excessive supply should definitely lower the cost for a villager, but it shouldn’t affect its popularity.


----------



## raqball

Farfle_Productions said:


> Fauna is incredibly popular, I recently purchased her for 15 NMT and was bidding against someone else as well. I often check the neighbour threads and haven't seen any threads giving her away, maybe yours just got missed?


I'm sorry you paid for her but there have been plenty of free listings for her that got vioded due to lack of / no interest.


MaddisonGamer6 said:


> I had to void fauna recently too, I was going off of this list so I was confused when nearly no one wanted her...



Not sure if yours was one of the 3 I listed, if not, then that's at least 4...


----------



## IndoX

*Updates:

Audie's *average sell price has *dropped* from 100+ NMTs to 50-100. She continues to trend down.

*Coco's* average sell price has *dropped *from 50-100 NMTs to 10-50. She is trending down for the first time.

Trends in popularity:

*Trending up: *Diana, Lucky, Fang, Molly, Punchy,  Tangy, Poppy, Ruby
*Trending down:* Raymond, Marina, Merengue, Stitches, Dom, Roald

*Merry has been promoted from Untiered to C tier.*


----------



## Aleigh

Is Roald really trending down? His fame was short lasting lmao


----------



## Jared:3

Merengue really lost her popularity in NH, she was uber popular in NL but now I don't see the same popularity she once had


----------



## IndoX

Aleigh said:


> Is Roald really trending down? His fame was short lasting lmao


The trends also take into account TBT popularity as well.


----------



## voltairenism

Raymond's price keeps the same even with the increasing popularity and sucess of the campsite method? Dang this cat


----------



## Jared:3

voltairenism said:


> Raymond's price keeps the same even with the increasing popularity and sucess of the campsite method? Dang this cat


Raymond's prices have gone down slightly from what they were about a month ago, but Judy she is going crazy I actually think Judy might overtake Raymond eventually because her prices haven't dropped at all her popularity is increasing a lot


----------



## IndoX

Jared:3 said:


> Raymond's prices have gone down slightly from what they were about a month ago, but Judy she is going crazy I actually think Judy might overtake Raymond eventually because her prices haven't dropped at all her popularity is increasing a lot


This.

I actually updated the post to reflect that. 

Raymond is trending down. He doesn't go for 1,000+ NMTs anymore (on average). Judy has remained quite stable.


----------



## voltairenism

Jared:3 said:


> Raymond's prices have gone down slightly from what they were about a month ago, but Judy she is going crazy I actually think Judy might overtake Raymond eventually because her prices haven't dropped at all her popularity is increasing a lot


Yeah, I noticed too, and it doesn't help that it's like 45 (?) smugs and 67 snootys so it takes way longer to find her through campsite reset


----------



## Raz

Jared:3 said:


> Raymond's prices have gone down slightly from what they were about a month ago, but Judy she is going crazy I actually think Judy might overtake Raymond eventually because her prices haven't dropped at all her popularity is increasing a lot


Just wait for all the pastel islands with Flora, Judy, Marshal, Marina...


----------



## Fey

I’m not one bit surprised about Judy, though I do wonder what people see in her. I’m sure she sees a lot in us with those eyes *_shudder_*


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Sprocket's mah boiii


----------



## Luella

Fey said:


> I’m not one bit surprised about Judy, though I do wonder what people see in her. I’m sure she sees a lot in us with those eyes *_shudder_*


I like sparkly anime eyes <3


----------



## Fey

Luella said:


> I like sparkly anime eyes <3
> 
> View attachment 254802



Yeah...I get it. Something about her look still throws me off though. 

Either way, it’s nice to see prices go down. Seems like there’s hope yet for a more reasonable market.


----------



## aesbea

i wonder how punchy became trending up? it makes me happy thought, I love that funky cat!


----------



## BeezyBee

Jared:3 said:


> Raymond's prices have gone down slightly from what they were about a month ago, but Judy she is going crazy I actually think Judy might overtake Raymond eventually because her prices haven't dropped at all her popularity is increasing a lot



I think this may be because now a LOT of people have Raymond on their towns (some people genuinely want him, while others only have him so they can sell him for a hefty profit). I see him for sale on Discord ALL the time.

I do think that Judy has the potential to overtake him as well, although the consensus around her design is more polarizing.


----------



## issh0mans

thank god coco is trending down. i wish she'd go back to being unpopular so she'd be cheap. u__u​


----------



## Dewasa

Regarding Fauna, she's still pretty strong


BeezyBee said:


> I think this may be because now a LOT of people have Raymond on their towns (some people genuinely want him, while others only have him so they can sell him for a hefty profit). I see him for sale on Discord ALL the time.
> 
> I do think that Judy has the potential to overtake him as well, although the consensus around her design is more polarizing.


Starting to feel bad for Raymon, used and abused for profit, haha. Then again, he's a business...man.


----------



## Strela

Hoosker said:


> This is fascinating to watch evolve! Awesome job!
> 
> I'm glad to see the overall downward trend in prices for all villagers has been noted. Any theories as to why?
> I feel like the discovery and growing popularity of the campsite TT method may have something to do with it? I started using it 2 days ago and ended up with Raymond last night. No NMTs, bells, or anything but TTing and patience required. I personally plan to keep going until I find Judy, and forego adopting villagers altogether.
> In general, the game just seems to provide much more rewarding ways of "earning" villagers than just buying them, if that makes sense?
> 
> I wonder if we'll continue to see prices decrease as time goes on?


What do you mean with the campsite TT method? I thought the villager which spawned there was fixed?


----------



## tobi!

Aleigh said:


> Is Roald really trending down? His fame was short lasting lmao


the memes about him still live on... i think


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Tbh I'm pretty sure Audie can overtake raymond easy,


----------



## Altarium

Wow... how is Deirdre only D tier? Was hoping the cottagecore wave would bump her right up as she's the only uchi that can fit that theme


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Came here to check how Stella is ranked, since I’ve recently become obsessed with her. I knew she wasn’t super popular, but I can’t believe she is D tier! She has such a conventionally cute but also unique look, I’m so suprized she’s not more of a fan favorite!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

issh0mans said:


> thank god coco is trending down. i wish she'd go back to being unpopular so she'd be cheap. u__u​


me too!!!! she is one of my few dreamies and ;; i dont really wanna purchase her but tbh at this point,,,,im tempted


----------



## Lokidoki

The Drop on Cyd is ...o-o wow unbelievable my poor bae


----------



## Balbanes

Lokidoki said:


> The Drop on Cyd is ...o-o wow unbelievable my poor bae


He’s the least mentioned and least known of all the new villagers. Even Megan gets more attention than him.


----------



## FireNinja1

aesbea said:


> i wonder how punchy became trending up? it makes me happy thought, I love that funky cat!


Wasn't Punchy really popular in New Leaf?


----------



## Lokidoki

I must just really love elephants lol, Megan reminds me of Lotso...kinda creepy but i adore her~

-I adore Punchy fav cat for sure


----------



## bobthecat

ScaryGhosts said:


> Came here to check how Stella is ranked, since I’ve recently become obsessed with her. I knew she wasn’t super popular, but I can’t believe she is D tier! She has such a conventionally cute but also unique look, I’m so suprized she’s not more of a fan favorite!



Omg her house looks damn stylish . Shes cute, Another sheep thats cool is muffy, like a gothic sheep


----------



## Badrat

Why is the objectively perfect Jock Antonio so low


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Badrat said:


> Why is the objectively perfect Jock Antonio so low


I know!! He's literally the best


----------



## Badrat

Sudsofsplash said:


> I know!! He's literally the best


They may say no one buys him because he's bad but really it's because he's too good to sell


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Badrat said:


> They may say no one buys him because he's bad but really it's because he's too good to sell


Haha for sure!!! He was my starter in New Leaf and then my sister got him as her starter in New Horizons - SO JEALOUS >:0


----------



## pashminablanket

Badrat said:


> Why is the objectively perfect Jock Antonio so low


this is so valid

edit: also wanted to say, thank you for the ongoing updates on this tier list. I use it as a reference often and find it really useful and informative


----------



## Rasha

I'm actually not that angry about Audie trending down, it only gives me more of a chance of actually affording to get her.


----------



## Badrat

Baha said:


> I'm actually not that angry about Audie trending down, it only gives me more of a chance of actually affording to get her.


Im waiting for Sherb to drop so i can snatch him up to pair with Chevre because im obsessed with Sheep Goats and Rams (And Anteaters)


----------



## aesbea

FireNinja1 said:


> Wasn't Punchy really popular in New Leaf?



Not sure! I never played New Leaf, and only played Wild World and had no idea of tiers back then LOL, Punchy was a solid Tier A last time so I'm curious what made him trend up!


----------



## Hoosker

Strela said:


> What do you mean with the campsite TT method? I thought the villager which spawned there was fixed?



Yes, the camper is fixed once you load up the day where a camper appears! 
However, there is a method where you TT day by day until you get a camper. If it's not the camper you want, just save and close the game, then keep TTing until the next camper.
The campsite has been proven to prioritize showing you new villagers, and personality types not currently living on your island. So it's much easier to cycle through all villagers in a certain personality until you get the one you want.
For example, I got Raymond, Marshal, and Judy through this method in only a couple of days.


----------



## IndoX

I'd like to thank everyone for their support, especially @Mairen and @Pandoria - they know more than anyone what it takes to create a tier list and have graciously accepted me and my thread to the TBT community. Mairen in particular has been providing me data so it's great to not have it be a 1 person job anymore.

Also thank you for making the thread the 2nd most view thread in the New Horizons forum,100k+ views in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## Mairen

IndoX said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their support, especially @Mairen and @Pandoria - they know more than anyone what it takes to create a tier list and have graciously accepted me and my thread to the TBT community. Mairen in particular has been providing me data so it's great to not have it be a 1 person job anymore.
> 
> Also thank you for making the thread the 2nd most view thread in the New Horizons forum,100k+ views in less than 3 weeks.



Aaah thank you for your kindness as well! I'm absolutely honored to be able to work alongside such fantastic friends on this. It's a lot of work to put these lists together, but being able to do this together with people you can count on, just means the world to me. I understand how important lists like these are to some people, so I do all I can to ensure the accuracy of the data I provide for this.

Going through all of the data that I do, it really warms my heart to be able to recognize that every villager is a favorite of someone's. And I get thoughts like "wow! this person is really looking for some obscure villagers, I'd be interested to get to know them more as a person!" or "Oh! someone else who's looking to adopt one of the lower tier villagers I also like, I wonder if we could become friends..?" Maybe I'm just strange for having thoughts like that ^_^ But when it comes down to it, I truly appreciate the opportunity to be able to work on something like this and provide for this wonderfully charming animal crossing community. Sending love and shine to you all~


----------



## Badrat

I hope Antonio gets a rise next update because its clear people like him and because..... ANTEATER GANG RISE UP


----------



## petaI

thank you indox, mairen and pandoria for all of your hard work! this thread is so useful, i find myself checking it every day


----------



## PunchyTheCat

damn i'm trending


----------



## starlightsong

ScaryGhosts said:


> Came here to check how Stella is ranked, since I’ve recently become obsessed with her. I knew she wasn’t super popular, but I can’t believe she is D tier! She has such a conventionally cute but also unique look, I’m so suprized she’s not more of a fan favorite!


omg is that her default house because if so it’s adorable?? but yeah i love stella! i feel like sheep aren’t super popular in general though and the ones that do have a bit of popularity have been losing is lately (from what i’ve seen anyway) since most people including me don’t really like how they look in shirts ;-; it’s a shame though because i don’t think stella is or ever was even popular in NL where they still have scarves and she’s so cute she deserves to be! she’s too underrated.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

starlightsong said:


> omg is that her default house because if so it’s adorable?? but yeah i love stella! i feel like sheep aren’t super popular in general though and the ones that do have a bit of popularity have been losing is lately (from what i’ve seen anyway) since most people including me don’t really like how they look in shirts ;-; it’s a shame though because i don’t think stella is or ever was even popular in NL where they still have scarves and she’s so cute she deserves to be! she’s too underrated.


No, that’s just a room I put together on Harvey’s Island. And yeah, I mean Pietro is pretty popular because he’s so unique, but there are so many standard-looking cute villagers that are popular, like Rosie, Ruby, Marshal, Fauna, Molly, etc. I was suprised that a cute sheep like Stella isn’t ranked higher. I actually don’t mind her redesign/sweater-wearing, but i definitely did not like Pietro’s. I think it’s just a case-by-case basis. I also hate how you really need to give them the right clothes or they look really bad. I actually just took all of my dress custom designs off of the wall at Able’s because Stella kept wearing them and that was not a good look for her. I did give her this sweater, and I love it on her since it matches her horns.


----------



## raqball

Dewasa said:


> Regarding Fauna, she's still pretty strong


How? Giveaways for her voided and every now and then she actually does sell but not for much.. She might be popular but right now she is basically  'just void' and move on.. I guess I just don;t understand this ranking list as it does not appear to be very accurate at all..


----------



## Farfle_Productions

raqball said:


> How? Giveaways for her voided and every now and then she actually does sell but not for much.. She might be popular but right now she is basically  'just void' and move on.. I guess I just don;t understand this ranking list as it does not appear to be very accurate at all..


Honestly, it’s very accurate.


----------



## raqball

Farfle_Productions said:


> Honestly, it’s very accurate.


Some are and some are not... It's one ranking list of several that are out there.. There is no way Fauna is Tier S.. NONE! People cant even give her away for free and have been voiding her....

I do appreciate the effort the OP has put into this list, and I do find it to be 'more' accurate than others I've seen but I'd not expect to see someone that is raked in tier S to be voided so often because they can't even be giving away for free....

My .02


----------



## IndoX

raqball said:


> Some are and some are not... It's one ranking list of several that are out there.. There is no way Fauna is Tier S.. NONE! People cant even give her away for free and have been voiding her....
> 
> I do appreciate the effort the OP has put into this list, and I do find it to be 'more' accurate than others I've seen but I'd not expect to see someone that is raked in tier S to be voided so often because they can't even be giving away for free....
> 
> My .02


The tier list takes popularity into account as well, it's not solely based on price or if they've been voided recently. It also accounts all traces of social media not just limited to TBT where you've witnessed the giveaways. Fauna regularly goes for 25+ NMTs and is more popular than Diana, for example.

Your experience with Fauna isn't limited to just her. There are several villagers in S tier as well that can often be found to be given away for free or voided - Zucker and Marina.

I even mention it in the original post:


> - Popularity and market value are not mutually exclusive. You can have immensely popular villagers who do not sell for much.


This can be the case for several villagers, Fauna included.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Is the unlisted tier the lowest tier or just an indication of a lack of data?


----------



## IndoX

ScaryGhosts said:


> Is the unlisted tier the lowest tier or just an indication of a lack of data?


Combination of both. Merry, for example, didn’t have much information when the list was created and it took a few weeks of data to accurately place her.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

ScaryGhosts said:


> Is the unlisted tier the lowest tier or just an indication of a lack of data?


Lowest tier for a lot of them!


----------



## Badrat

raqball said:


> Some are and some are not... It's one ranking list of several that are out there.. There is no way Fauna is Tier S.. NONE! People cant even give her away for free and have been voiding her....
> 
> I do appreciate the effort the OP has put into this list, and I do find it to be 'more' accurate than others I've seen but I'd not expect to see someone that is raked in tier S to be voided so often because they can't even be giving away for free....
> 
> My .02


I see Fauna voided on Tbt Facebook Reddit pretty much everywhere so i agree with this and im kinda confused where the S rank came from and Fauna is not THAT popular i think B rank would be fair.


----------



## Misuzurin

This tier list is better than some of the offsite ones I've seen. They have Vivian really low, and a lot of people really seem to want her on TBT forum.


----------



## telliebelle

I'm surprised that Cyd is in D tier just based on what other tier lists have him as. I could be wrong though since I'm new to the tier lists..


----------



## xara

i thought it said “trending clown” next to raymond and like,, mood lmao

i’m sad to see so many of my favourites so low down on the tier list, though - gayle deserves to be higher up


----------



## Blueskyy

Misuzurin said:


> This tier list is better than some of the offsite ones I've seen. They have Vivian really low, and a lot of people really seem to want her on TBT forum.


It really is weird to think how overlooked Vivian gets. When the WA cards came out, Vivian was the most sought after card of the 50.


----------



## nananc

ScaryGhosts said:


> No, that’s just a room I put together on Harvey’s Island. And yeah, I mean Pietro is pretty popular because he’s so unique, but there are so many standard-looking cute villagers that are popular, like Rosie, Ruby, Marshal, Fauna, Molly, etc. I was suprised that a cute sheep like Stella isn’t ranked higher. I actually don’t mind her redesign/sweater-wearing, but i definitely did not like Pietro’s. I think it’s just a case-by-case basis. I also hate how you really need to give them the right clothes or they look really bad. I actually just took all of my dress custom designs off of the wall at Able’s because Stella kept wearing them and that was not a good look for her. I did give her this sweater, and I love it on her since it matches her horns.



Stella is really really cute. But to answer your question, I think sheep are just not as highly rated as other species, like cats and deer. But these rankings shouldn't make any one feel bad about their villagers. As long as they mean the world to you, they are invaluable. A few of my favorite villagers are unranked, lol.


----------



## AC.Newbie

I seriously question Marina's position. I'm practically begging people to take her and there's no takers man!


----------



## cainhurst

AC.Newbie said:


> I seriously question Marina's position. I'm practically begging people to take her and there's no takers man!



I mean, a villager being popular doesn't mean that you're guaranteed a sale because you have them. I've had to let go a few top-tier villagers because no one was online at the time who was looking for them - doesn't mean their spot on the list wasn't accurate, it was just how things worked out at the time.

If the issue stayed consistent over the course of a week or more, maybe then I'd say there might be some inaccuracy. Otherwise, nah. Just weird timing.


----------



## Blueskyy

cainhurst said:


> I mean, a villager being popular doesn't mean that you're guaranteed a sale because you have them. I've had to let go a few top-tier villagers because no one was online at the time who was looking for them - doesn't mean their spot on the list wasn't accurate, it was just how things worked out at the time.
> 
> If the issue stayed consistent over the course of a week or more, maybe then I'd say there might be some inaccuracy. Otherwise, nah. Just weird timing.


Marina is for sure easier to get on here which can account for some lack of sales, but I agree that there is data on here that supports her popularity and desirability from players. Almost every mystery island hunt on YouTube also has people freaking out when finding Zucker or Marina. That wouldn’t be me, but many love them.


----------



## N a t

I'm actually not super surprised to see many of the new villagers trending down now that it's been over a month since release. I still like them all a lot though! Just reset my town and made sure I had the sweet boi Dom as a starter. Hoping that some of the players who couldn't afford Raymond before will eventually be able to. Watch as the king falls!


----------



## Blondiexo

cainhurst said:


> I mean, a villager being popular doesn't mean that you're guaranteed a sale because you have them. I've had to let go a few top-tier villagers because no one was online at the time who was looking for them - doesn't mean their spot on the list wasn't accurate, it was just how things worked out at the time.
> 
> If the issue stayed consistent over the course of a week or more, maybe then I'd say there might be some inaccuracy. Otherwise, nah. Just weird timing.


 
Very true! I voided Audie because I couldn’t find anyone to take her. I wasn’t in need of NMT because I had someone offer me a villager I really wanted so I didn’t even ask for much.


----------



## bepsiiii

my girl ruby finally rising up


----------



## Balbanes

Crazy how a good reddit post can spike a villager’s popularity. First Roald, now Merry. The hype is real.


----------



## renzrup

I can see Molly moving up to S from A. She’s definitely popular outside the forums. There’s also a spike on her demand here and on Discord. She’s currently being sold for 40-70 NMTs. I just bought her for 40. She has the potential to be promoted and may even be more popular than Marina and Fauna now.


----------



## Blueskyy

I just noticed Kitty is C tier! I am so proud!!


----------



## Dewasa

I definitely see a trend going up for Molly and Maple. Pretty exciting to see changes.


----------



## LoboUnderrated

Glad to see Lobo in a decent tier, still think he’s underrated though, as you could maybe tell


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

Just wanted to put in that I'm another person who had Marina available. I didn't put her up on here, because there were a few threads for Marina in boxes at the time, and none of them were being taken. But I did let the Discord server that I'm in know... and nobody made any offers for her on there either. Just putting it out there that it really does seem to be a thing. Not saying she's not popular at all, but people don't seem to be as willing to put in bids for her as others.


----------



## BluebearL

On different sites outside of the forum Poppy is very popular- she sells for at least 20 nmt


----------



## PunchyTheCat

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Just wanted to put in that I'm another person who had Marina available. I didn't put her up on here, because there were a few threads for Marina in boxes at the time, and none of them were being taken. But I did let the Discord server that I'm in know... and nobody made any offers for her on there either. Just putting it out there that it really does seem to be a thing. Not saying she's not popular at all, but people don't seem to be as willing to put in bids for her as others.


I had multiple people offer me octavian when i asked for my dreamies for a low cost. Got him for 10 NMTs. I'd assume that octopi are becoming easier to get due to the Nook Miles Island mechanics that rolls for species and then villager.


----------



## Piccipicci

A little offended Tasha is D-tier, but fair enough.


----------



## Txsnot

where does everyone get these little villager icons?? I love them!!


----------



## katelynnxo

Txsnot said:


> where does everyone get these little villager icons?? I love them!!



for every villager except the new ones - https://acnlsprites.tumblr.com/villagers
for the new villagers - https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/new-villager-sprites-f2u.480020/


----------



## moonrabbithime

Thank you so much for making this tier list. It has become my main authority for setting prices since I have every villager amiibo. I am wondering if Pekoe will see tier B or A at any point since I've noticed her demand go up and her price on reddit go between 30-100 tickets.


----------



## N a t

Even if I don't use this list for making my own island I still really like to watch it change and see what people really like. It's also interesting to see how this could also reflect the prices of villagers. It's like statistics or stocks haha! The evolution of our market interests me greatly.


----------



## SlainSigny

N a t said:


> Even if I don't use this list for making my own island I still really like to watch it change and see what people really like. It's also interesting to see how this could also reflect the prices of villagers. It's like statistics or stocks haha! The evolution of our market interests me greatly.



Exactly! I'm just gonna get my favorites, but it's super interesting to follow this.


----------



## nafrawle

Notice that Merry is becoming really popular on discord. Just got outbid for her at 70 not.


----------



## Believe

bumping to top~


----------



## Balbanes

nafrawle said:


> Notice that Merry is becoming really popular on discord. Just got outbid for her at 70 not.



People are offering 200+ right now. What is going on.


----------



## IndoX

Balbanes said:


> People are offering 200+ right now. What is going on.


She’s exploded more so in the last couple of days. Expect a new update tomorrow.


----------



## jiojiop

IndoX said:


> She’s exploded more so in the last couple of days. Expect a new update tomorrow.



Sighhh.... just when I was thinking of getting her, great.

What was the Reddit post that did this?


----------



## Underneath The Stars

is it just me or social media is still going crazy for marshal? so many posts about him!


----------



## Believe

IndoX said:


> She’s exploded more so in the last couple of days. Expect a new update tomorrow.


tons of merry memes going around lately


----------



## AC.Newbie

Underneath The Stars said:


> is it just me or social media is still going crazy for marshal? so many posts about him!


One of the forums just had him bump Raymond as the most popular villager. Personally I don't see it but hey, to each his/her own


----------



## Balbanes

jiojiop said:


> Sighhh.... just when I was thinking of getting her, great.
> 
> What was the Reddit post that did this?



This one


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/gfca9o


----------



## Fey

It’s funny yet unsurprising to see Merry’s rise to popularity—I distinctly remember a thread about her glow-up when the villager pictures had freshly been released! 

I mean come on, that picture of her is just too cute for words ♡


----------



## renzrup

One reddit post can really have drastic effects on the game’s economy and black market. People are now offering 300 nmts for her!!! MERRY IS THE REAL G.O.A.T.


----------



## Believe

Also doesn't help that the NMT market is in shambles atm with mass hyper inflation so I suspect some volatility as random spikes in popularity continue


----------



## nafrawle

Believe said:


> Also doesn't help that the NMT market is in shambles atm with mass hyper inflation so I suspect some volatility as random spikes in popularity continue


 
Not really. Audie and fauna has crashed. Going for as little as 20 nmt on discord.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

the fact that hopkins is untiered and somehow not more popular than raymond is really dumb.

hopkins is a privilege


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Merry is popular all of a sudden?!? I had her and literally gave her away yesterday because I though she wan't that popular rip x.x


So if villagers rise in popularity based on memes, why don't people make memes with their own villagers? Not to dose on anyone's favorites if they just like them, but why seek out a villager and pay an extraordiant amount bells/tickets/irl cash just to re-create the same meme post?


----------



## IndoX

I wouldn't say Merry is immensely popular honestly. More so that her meme factor has caused an unusual spike in price. It's fun to watch actually.


----------



## Readinglynatic

Curious how NMT duping/value is being taken into account? o:


----------



## nafrawle

Readinglynatic said:


> Curious how NMT duping/value is being taken into account? o:


I don't really feel like duping has affected villager trades at all. Furniture and resource trades are more impacted for some reason.


----------



## simplehobbit

Interesting at how Merry is rising. I’ve seen a couple other villagers becoming more popular (mostly Erik), but that could just be my mind playing tricks on me.

Raymond started to trend downwards, but it shot back up. I assume it’s from the duplication glitch.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

merry DESERVES
had her for a while in new leaf <3


----------



## renzrup

Observed some spikes with Dom and Flora, they have been getting slow but consistent traction especially Dom who apparently has been selling over 200 nmts now. It’s probably the memes that boosted his appeal. Been checking them both for a couple of days now since I’m trying to sell mine. Are we seeing an upward trend for them?


----------



## starlightsong

I’ve been reading the recent discussion on Merry and I think another reason for her rising popularity and meme factor is this:



The clip in the linked tweet of this dialogue has 17k retweets, 62k likes, and 964k (almost a million!!) views at the time of this posting, tons of articles written on it, and I was super active on twitter when it went viral—I recall a lot of new players wanting Merry specifically because she said this, not knowing it’s just generic peppy dialogue, as well as a lot of homophobic people getting mad about it and again, new players who didn’t know how Animal Crossing dialogue works would argue with them by saying things like “lol you can literally just not have Merry on your island and you’ll never hear it”. So basically the idea that Merry is the ultimate lesbian ally got spread just because she was the peppy who happened to be the subject of this clip, and honestly I’m all for it and she’s especially adorable in her photo trying to hide her little double chin lol.


----------



## N a t

starlightsong said:


> I’ve been reading the recent discussion on Merry and I think another reason for her rising popularity and meme factor is this:
> View attachment 261230
> The clip in the linked tweet of this dialogue has 17k retweets, 62k likes, and 964k (almost a million!!) views at the time of this posting, tons of articles written on it, and I was super active on twitter when it went viral—I recall a lot of new players wanting Merry specifically because she said this, not knowing it’s just generic peppy dialogue, as well as a lot of homophobic people getting mad about it and again, new players who didn’t know how Animal Crossing dialogue works would argue with them by saying things like “lol you can literally just not have Merry on your island and you’ll never hear it”. So basically the idea that Merry is the ultimate lesbian ally got spread just because she was the peppy who happened to be the subject of this clip, and honestly I’m all for it and she’s especially adorable in her photo trying to hide her little double chin lol.


I wish literally any of my Peppers would hit me with a cute line like this. Even though the dialogue is generic for all villager personalities, if you skim through threads about personality dialogue, many people actually have heard things from their villagers that others have not heard yet despite putting hundreds of hours into this game. So for both newer players and regular players I can totally see how they'd find this line "unique" to her. Regardless of why people like her though, she is super cute and unfortunately I cannot afford her prices now that they've gone up. I settled for Felicity's amiibo and honestly Felicity looks amazing cute as well so I can't wait to unlock my amiibo function!!


----------



## IndoX

*Updates:

Judy has been promoted to S+ tier. *Her_ average_ price is 500+ NMTs.

*Merry has been promoted to B tier. *Her _average_ price is between 50-100 NMTs.

*Wolfgang has been demoted to B tier.

Dom's average price has raised from 10-50 NMTs to 50-100. *Added trending up tag.

*Trending down: *Audie, Fauna, Diana, Marina, Zucker
*Trending up:* Lucky, Sherb, Pietro, Julia, Chrissy, Vivian, Erik


----------



## nafrawle

I got Marshall for a bid of 70 nmt on discord. So him passing Raymond is laughable at this point. Saw Raymond twice go for over 2000 nmt yesterday.


----------



## N a t

DOM DOM DOM DOM

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

This update threw me for a loop, I was not expecting these changes, I like it!


----------



## Believe

seeing some craziness surrounding sherb. If he keeps following current trends, I see him joining the S+ tier sooner than later, same with Dom moving up to S


----------



## Jared:3

Not shocked about Judy I saw this coming over a month ago, her popularity is increasing while Raymond kind of bounced back but the 2 are on terms of popularity now


----------



## AC.Newbie

Believe said:


> seeing some craziness surrounding sherb. If he keeps following current trends, I see him joining the S+ tier sooner than later, same with Dom moving up to S


Of course it happens at the same time I decide I want him on my island lol


----------



## Blueskyy

I actually had an offer for Sherb for 100 NMT. Not sure if that’s normal but I accepted.


----------



## Envy

Wow, it's hard to believe that Judy is so popular. I don't understand the love for her at all (whereas I do for the majority of the upper tier villagers), but to each their own.


----------



## voltairenism

nafrawle said:


> I got Marshall for a bid of 70 nmt on discord. So him passing Raymond is laughable at this point. Saw Raymond twice go for over 2000 nmt yesterday.


I saw Marshal being voided two times last week !! I was shocked


----------



## mayorsami

I've seen way more interest in sherb lately, like all the offers on discord were over 100 NMT

Zucker though, I've noticed no one wants anymore, I see lots of people having to give him away because they can't sell him. I've noticed Fauna going down a lot too, I think this may be because a lot of people have these villagers...


----------



## Blueskyy

Envy said:


> Wow, it's hard to believe that Judy is so popular. I don't understand the love for her at all (whereas I do for the majority of the upper tier villagers), but to each their own.


I don’t understand love for Lucky. To each their own.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

AndyP08 said:


> I don’t understand love for Lucky. To each their own.


His house is very creepy and with the new gravestone items there has been a spike of people wanting "creepy villagers" thanks to a lot of inspo images people post.


----------



## Blueskyy

fallenchaoskitten said:


> His house is very creepy and with the new gravestone items there has been a spike of people wanting "creepy villagers" thanks to a lot of inspo images people post.


Meanwhile I’m sitting here happy I have Mitzi and her basic little house.


----------



## trashpedia

Awww Wolfgang u_u I feel like he’s one of the rlly underrated cranky wolf villagers.


----------



## j1119

starlightsong said:


> I’ve been reading the recent discussion on Merry and I think another reason for her rising popularity and meme factor is this:
> View attachment 261230
> The clip in the linked tweet of this dialogue has 17k retweets, 62k likes, and 964k (almost a million!!) views at the time of this posting, tons of articles written on it, and I was super active on twitter when it went viral—I recall a lot of new players wanting Merry specifically because she said this, not knowing it’s just generic peppy dialogue, as well as a lot of homophobic people getting mad about it and again, new players who didn’t know how Animal Crossing dialogue works would argue with them by saying things like “lol you can literally just not have Merry on your island and you’ll never hear it”. So basically the idea that Merry is the ultimate lesbian ally got spread just because she was the peppy who happened to be the subject of this clip, and honestly I’m all for it and she’s especially adorable in her photo trying to hide her little double chin lol.


I got that dialogue from Bella the first few days after launch and I knew I should've shared it online


----------



## ecstasy

nafrawle said:


> I got Marshall for a bid of 70 nmt on discord. So him passing Raymond is laughable at this point. Saw Raymond twice go for over 2000 nmt yesterday.


I actually got him for 25 nmt, seems like his popularity really is declining


----------



## renzrup

Sugaryy said:


> I actually got him for 25 nmt, seems like his popularity really is declining



I think OP mentioned that popularity is not mutually exclusive to market value. It’s most likely that lot of people already have him on their islands now. And he has an existing Amiibo. Tons of players love him and I doubt that will ever decline.


----------



## aesbea

Super cool to see Judy move to S+ tier! A LOT of people want her now (I assume that maybe those who wanted Raymond got him already and are now seeking other villagers)

She reminds me of a 90s anime. I got her luckily from a friend who was able to trade her for Diana! I saw her bids and could not possibly keep up!! 

I also wonder if Pekoe will rise...her popularity is kind of tied with Genji and those two are 'commonly shipped' as genkoe LOL it's so cute though


----------



## milkie

im not surprised by judy at all. like i know on twitter theres been an insane demand for her like i know most of my friends have spent hours and a bunch of nm tickets trying to find her. i got lucky enough to win a giveaway for her even though i was saving up to look for her myself.

but yeah also dom rising is so good i can see him being s ranked soon. i noticed that there was an influx of appreication for him after people discovered how popular he was in jp/kr twitter like tbh i didnt have any opinions of him until i saw a lot of memes of his expressiveness


----------



## Believe

Every time I see a spike in popularity due to a surge in memes just reminds me again that a lot of these villagers could potentially be very popular if given as much exposure as others


----------



## Eevees

Judy totally deserves be S+ tier she is so sweet!


----------



## Mairen

trashpedia said:


> Awww Wolfgang u_u I feel like he’s one of the rlly underrated cranky wolf villagers.



If it makes you feel better, Wolfgang is my absolute favorite villager and I feel like he deserves more love too!

My thoughts from compiling data today: "wow, Judy is almost caught up to raymond!" "why is merry this popular all of a sudden?"

*please note my thoughts are not indicative of what the actual updates are going to be. Also keep in mind I solely gather data from Belltree. Indo does the rest*


----------



## Blueskyy

I have to say I love Blanche, but I just adopted Julia and wow she is great.


----------



## ecstasy

Believe said:


> Every time I see a spike in popularity due to a surge in memes just reminds me again that a lot of these villagers could potentially be very popular if given as much exposure as others


can someone PLEASE post some of O'Hare ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon

IndoX said:


> Rankings are based on a grading system. The rankings are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tier rankings
> 
> 
> 
> S+
> S
> A
> B
> C
> D
> Untiered
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we have to discuss two things: popularity & market value. *The tiers are based on a combination of popularity and market value* with popularity weighing in slightly heavier by comparison.
> 
> Market value is incorporated into the list with a value symbol next to each villager depicting how much they are currently going for. You will also see trending tags indicating if a specific villager is seeing spikes in popularity/value.
> 
> For now, market values will only be indicated for Tiers S+, S, A & B.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Market value legend
> 
> 
> 
> *Sell Value (approx.) *
> $$$$$ = 500+ NMTs
> $$$$ = 100+ NMTs
> $$$ = 50-100 NMTs
> $$ = 10-50 NMTs
> $ = <10 NMTs
> 
> *Trending Tags*
> Trending Up = Villager is seeing increased popularity/value
> Trending Down =  Villager is seeing decreased popularity/value
> Recently Promoted = Moved up a tier
> Recently Demoted = Moved down a tier
> 
> 
> 
> *How often will this list be updated?*
> Market value changes will be updated 2-3 times a week.
> Tier changes (if any) will be updated every 1-2 weeks.
> 
> --
> 
> The raw data can be accessed in a google docs *here* in case someone doesn't use TBT.
> 
> *Data gathered from: discord, reddit, TBT, twitter & facebook
> Data gathered by: Indo & Mairen *
> 
> *Last updated: May 19*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: S+ Tier
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$$ Judy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RECENTLY PROMOTED
> $$$$$ Raymond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: S Tier
> 
> 
> 
> $$$ Ankha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$ Audie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING DOWN
> $$ Beau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$ Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Coco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING DOWN
> $$ Fauna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING DOWN
> $$$ Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> $$ Marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING DOWN
> $$$ Marshal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Merengue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$ Sherb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> $$ Stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Zucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING DOWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Tier
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Apollo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$ Dom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> $$ Fang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Goldie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Julian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$ Lolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Molly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Pietro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> $$ Punchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Roald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Skye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Tangy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Whitney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: B Tier
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Bam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Bunnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Chief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Chrissy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> $$ Cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Dobie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Drago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Erik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> $$ Flora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Flurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Francine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Freya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Genji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Hazel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Kabuki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Katt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Ketchup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Kid Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Kiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Lobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$ Merry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RECENTLY PROMOTED
> $$ Mira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Muffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Octavian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Pashmina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Poppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Reneigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Ruby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Scoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Sprinkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$ Vivian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> $$ Wolfgang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RECENTLY DEMOTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: C Tier
> 
> 
> 
> Agnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluebear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biskit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boomer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gayle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hornsby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRENDING UP
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pekoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Static
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: D Tier
> 
> 
> 
> Agent S
> Al
> Alfonso
> Alice
> Alli
> Amelia
> Astrid
> Avery
> Axel
> Bangle
> Bea
> Bella
> Bertha
> Biff
> Blaire
> Bonbon
> Broccolo
> Bubbles
> Buck
> Camofrog
> Canberra
> Candi
> Carrie
> Chadder
> Chops
> Claudia
> Cole
> Curlos
> Cyd
> Deirdre
> Del
> Diva
> Dizzy
> Ed
> Elise
> Ellie
> Elvis
> Eunice
> Felicity
> Freckles
> Gala
> Gaston
> Goose
> Graham
> Hans
> Harry
> Hippeux
> Hopper
> Huck
> Ike
> Jacob
> Jacques
> Jambette
> Jeremiah
> Jitters
> Joey
> Keaton
> Ken
> Kitt
> Klaus
> Knox
> Leopold
> Lionel
> Louie
> Lucha
> Lyman
> Maddie
> Marcel
> Marcie
> Moe
> Moose
> Naomi
> Nate
> Norma
> O'hare
> Olaf
> Ozzie
> Pango
> Papi
> Patty
> Paula
> Pecan
> Peewee
> Phil
> Piper
> Poncho
> Portia
> Prince
> Puddles
> Purrl
> Quillson
> Renee
> Rex
> Robin
> Rocco
> Rocket
> Rodeo
> Rodney
> Sheldon
> Sly
> Spike
> Stella
> Sterling
> Stu
> Sylvia
> Tabby
> Tammy
> Tank
> Tasha
> Tex
> Tiffany
> Tipper
> Tucker
> Tutu
> Victoria
> Violet
> Wade
> Walker
> Walt
> Wart Jr.
> Willow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Untiered
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral
> Anabelle
> Anchovy
> Angus
> Anicotti
> Annalisa
> Annalise
> Ava
> Baabara
> Barold
> Becky
> Benedict
> Benjamin
> Bettina
> Big Top
> Bitty
> Boone
> Boots
> Boris
> Boyd
> Bree
> Broffina
> Bud
> Buzz
> Cally
> Caroline
> Cashmere
> Cesar
> Charlise
> Chester
> Chow
> Claude
> Clay
> Cleo
> Clyde
> Coach
> Cobb
> Cousteau
> Croque
> Curly
> Curt
> Cyrano
> Deena
> Deli
> Derwin
> Dora
> Drake
> Egbert
> elmer
> Eloise
> Frank
> Friga
> Frobert
> Gabi
> Gigi
> Gloria
> Gonzo
> Greta
> Grizzly
> Groucho
> Gruff
> Gwen
> Hamphrey
> Hopkins
> Hugh
> Iggly
> Kody
> Leonardo
> Limberg
> Lucy
> Maelle
> Maggie
> Mallary
> Margie
> Mathilda
> Midge
> Miranda
> Monique
> Monty
> Mott
> Murphy
> Nan
> Nana
> Nibbles
> Opal
> Pancetti
> Paolo
> Pate
> Peck
> Peggy
> Penelope
> Pippy
> Pompom
> Puck
> Pudge
> Queenie
> Raddle
> Rasher
> Rhonda
> Ricky
> Rizzo
> Rod
> Rooney
> Rory
> Rowan
> Sally
> Samson
> Sandy
> Simon
> Snooty
> Soleil
> Sparro
> Spork
> Sydney
> Sylvana
> T-Bone
> Tad
> Tammi
> Timbra
> Tom
> Truffles
> Tybalt
> Ursala
> Velma
> Vic
> Vladimir
> Weber
> Winnie
> Yuka
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Change Log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 05/19/20
> 
> 
> 
> *Judy has been promoted to S+ tier. *Her_ average_ price is 500+ NMTs.
> 
> *Merry has been promoted to B tier. *Her _average_ price is between 50-100 NMTs.
> 
> *Wolfgang has been demoted to B tier.
> 
> Dom's average price has raised from 10-50 NMTs to 50-100. *Added trending up tag.
> 
> *Trending down: *Audie, Fauna, Diana, Marina, Zucker
> *Trending up:* Lucky, Sherb, Pietro, Julia, Chrissy, Vivian, Erik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 05/08/20
> 
> 
> 
> *Audie's *average sell price has *dropped* from 100+ NMTs to 50-100. She continues to trend down.
> 
> *Coco's* average sell price has *dropped *from 50-100 NMTs to 10-50. She is trending down for the first time.
> 
> Trends in popularity:
> 
> *Trending up: *Diana, Lucky, Fang, Molly, Punchy,  Tangy, Poppy, Ruby
> *Trending down: *Raymond, Marina, Merengue, Stitches, Dom, Roald
> 
> *Merry has been promoted from Untier to C tier.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 05/03/20
> 
> 
> 
> *Prices have stabled the past few days for the following villagers:* Raymond, Judy, Bob, Ankha, and Roald. Their trending tags have been removed.
> 
> *Coco continues to trend up in popularity *and remains one of the higher priced villagers.
> 
> *Audie continues to trend down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 100+ NMTs in trading price.
> 
> *Lolly is currently trending down,* if this trend continues she'll soon be below 50 NMTs in trading price.
> 
> *Dom's *average price has *dropped* from 50-100 NMTs to 10-50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/30/20
> 
> 
> 
> Marshal's average price has *dropped* from 100+ NMTs to 50-100.
> 
> Stitches' average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.
> 
> Lucky's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.
> 
> Apollo's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.
> 
> Rosie's average price has *dropped *50-100 NMTs to 10-50.
> 
> Raymond, Judy and Audie are* trending down*.
> 
> Ankha, Bob and Coco continue to dominate S tier at the moment and are *trending up*. They're prices remain stable in the 50-100 NMT range.
> 
> Lolly, Molly and Roald are* trending up* at the moment. Prices have remained stable but they've seen an uptick in popularity/demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/29/20
> 
> 
> 
> Added market values to villagers in tier B.
> 
> Added sprites to villagers in tier C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/27/20
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, the average price for every villager has come down.*
> 
> Most villagers that were in the 50-100 NMT range have dropped to 10-50 NMTs: Beau, Diana, Fauna, Tangy, Julian and more.
> 
> Ankha has dropped down from 100+ NMTs to 50-100 NMTs.
> 
> Since the market has been trending down overall, most of the trending down tags have been removed.
> 
> A few villagers remained popular and in demand:
> - Most cat villagers
> - Apollo & Roald continue to trend up
> 
> Raymond, Judy, Dom and Sherb prices are also going down - although they're still expensive by comparison to most villagers.
> 
> *Because the average price of S tier villagers has gone down, there's been some tier changes.
> 
> Marina & Zucker have been promoted to S tier. *These villagers are actually some of the most popular in the game. Now with the new market trends they're really competitive in this tier.
> 
> *Julian has been demoted to A tier.*
> 
> *Ketchup has been demoted to B tier.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/24/20
> 
> 
> 
> *New formatting.*
> 
> *Introducing market values.* Villagers from certain tiers now have market value tags indicating approximate trade value. Trade values are averaged across all platforms, including but not limited to: twitter, TBT, facebook, discord and reddit.
> 
> *New weighing system will go into place next tier update. *With the introduction of market value tags, I'll be revisiting tiers and weighing popularity in slightly heavy than market value. Popularity and market value are not mutually exclusive and you can have immensely popular villagers not being traded/sold for much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/22/20
> 
> 
> 
> *- No tier changes today.* Tier changes will happen every couple of days to give the selling/trade market some chance to stabilize. Villager popularity has remained stable throughout the last week or so.
> 
> *Trending Changes:
> 
> S Tier
> Trending up: *Coco, Marshal, Sherb
> *Trending down: *Audie, Diana, Julian
> 
> *A Tier
> Trending up: *Apollo, Lolly, Molly, Pietro, Roald
> *Trending down: *Ketchup, Kyle, Wolfgang
> 
> *B Tier
> Trending up: *Flora, Genji, Reneigh
> *Trending down: *Mira, Pashmina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/21/20
> 
> 
> 
> *Marina has been moved from S tier to A tier.
> 
> Octavian has been moved from A tier to B tier.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/20/20
> 
> 
> 
> *Added indicators letting users know which villagers are currently trending up/down and which villagers have been recently promoted/demoted.* Allows for more visibility and transparency for any future changes as well as reflecting day to day trends in sales.
> 
> *Zucker has been moved from S tier to A tier. *Zucker has been on a rapid decline. Actually,_ all_ of the octopuses have. I decided to start with him first and keep an eye closely on Octavian and Marina in the next 24 hours.
> 
> *Diana has been moved from A tier to S tier. *Diana has always been popular within TBT but is actually trending up outside of it.
> 
> *Cookie has been moved from A tier to B tier.
> 
> Limberg has been moved from D tier to untiered.
> 
> Eugene has been moved from B tier to C tier.
> 
> Bluebear has been moved from B tier to C tier.
> 
> Peanut has been moved from B tier to C tier.
> 
> Cube has been moved from B tier to C tier.
> 
> Vivian has been moved from C tier to B tier.
> 
> Bam was placed in both B and C tier - he has been removed from C Tier.*
> 
> *Sprites added for Tiers S+, S, A and B. *More will be added later.
> 
> *Changed thread formating.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 04/19/20
> 
> 
> 
> *Dom has been removed from B tier.* That was just an oversight on my part. He's staying in A tier due to his popularity as a new character and lack of amiibo. He's also quite popular for a jock.
> 
> *Muffy has been moved from A tier to B tier.
> 
> Vivian has been added to C tier. *I know some wanted her in B tier and honestly this was a tough call. I cross referenced her with everyone and she wasn't as popular as B tier but was more popular than everyone in C tier - so she's a weird in between. I'd like to ask everyone this: if a villager falls inbetween tiers (which can happen) are they assigned the tier above or below? I thought below personally but I'd like a consensus.
> 
> *Al has been added to D tier.
> 
> Apollo has been moved from S tier to A tier. *He is by far the most popular eagle and he's really popular outside TBT but not at the level as some of the other S tier villagers.
> 
> *Sherb has been moved from A tier to S tier. *Sherb and Judy kinda suffer the same fate. They aren't nearly as popular as Audie or Raymond - or even as popular as some villagers in their respective tiers but because of the lack of amiibo their popularity is temporarily inflated.
> 
> *Genji has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.
> 
> Ruby has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.
> 
> Tia has been moved from Tier A to Tier B.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> *Things to keep in mind:
> - *Villagers are ranked into tiers, but within the tiers they are listed in no particular order.
> - Popularity and market value are not mutually exclusive. You can have immensely popular villagers who do not sell for much.
> - Untiered doesn't necessarily your villager isn't popular. Sometimes there just isn't enough data to assess where they belong.
> 
> *Lastly, the purpose of this list isn't intended to influence the sell/trade market (in TBT or otherwise). It is to inform.* It is for this reason that I decided to weigh in popularity heavier than market value
> 
> Of course you may also provide feedback! Let me know in this thread and I'll try to update it every couple of days. With the immense popularity of the game, the popularity of villagers tends to move rapidly throughout the weeks so hopefully we can keep up.


Judy overtook Raymond???? WOOHOO

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> can someone PLEASE post some of O'Hare ;-;


forgot O'hare at least he's on a tier, (imo) HOP-KINS MEMES

c'mon guys :c give hopkins the love he deserves he's really cute and he's my new buddy c:


----------



## Balbanes

Unhappyhome said:


> Judy overtook Raymond???? WOOHOO


It’s alphabetical order


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Balbanes said:


> It’s alphabetical order


still, now she's on the same tier


----------



## IndoX

Raymond has been crashing the last few days. Seems a hacker was repeatedly giving him away for free on twitter.


----------



## alpacalypse

i just want to say thank you so much to both you and mairen for gathering all of this info and streamlining it for us! i don't really participate in the villager market, since i find island hopping more fun, but it's really interesting to see how popularity fluctuates (and in some cases, how fragile it is or how easily influenced it can be) o:


----------



## Rize

Woah all my villagers so far are S and A tier o:


----------



## ecstasy

I-I just realized Tom is untiered... How??


https://imgur.com/a/qBml1MA

I love him so much


----------



## R. Planet

Sugaryy said:


> I-I just realized Tom is untiered... How??
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/qBml1MA
> 
> I love him so much



Totally agree. 

And where is the love for my new islander Rasher? (Dipicted below jumping from a hoverboard while hurling apples at an unsuspecting passerby)






He has scars on the front AND back of his head people. What more do you want?


----------



## renzrup

Chrissy’s price averaging from 50-150 on Nookazon and Discord. I guess she’s the more marketable sister?


----------



## natakazam

Shoutout to Beardo for making it up into C tier. I'm so proud of him


----------



## SlainSigny

Yo, this Judy rise is wild. I got her in my campsite before I knew villager tier lists were a thing and _had _to invite her on account of her cuteness.

Lucky me, I guess.


----------



## Blueskyy

I let Judy move because I got her photo and someone offered 2k tbt. I feel like it was worth the 4 hours I spent campsite searching for her in the end. She was a good pastel little creep.


----------



## IndoX

Might do an update a little earlier than planned - covid-19 boredom.


----------



## Mayor Moon

My baby got left in untiered  heart  been broke  so many times  i don’t know  what to believe  mama  said 🗣 it’s my fault  it’s my fault i wear my heart  on my sleeve  i think it’s best  I put my heart  on ice


----------



## FireNinja1

holy moly, there's a second villager in S+

i thought i'd never see the day


----------



## Ananas Dragon

FireNinja1 said:


> holy moly, there's a second villager in S+
> 
> i thought i'd never see the day


i know right? since when was Judy such a profitable cub?

also can hopkins please at least be D tier cri


----------



## sleepydreepy

Wow so crazy to think my sister and I have the two most popular villagers in the game by random (Raymond was her first campsite villager, and Judy was on my 2nd or 3rd mystery island). We didn't even like them at first and were kind of confused as to why they were so popular, but they both grew on us and are now permanent residents of our islands!


----------



## greenvoldemort

i wish pekoe could get the love she deserves


----------



## monsieurberry

I feel like Erik is trending up given all the Reddit post about him? I’m seeing him go for the same amount as Sherb lately.


----------



## Baroque

I may have the two S+ tiers in my town, but my favourite is still an untiered king.

Who do I have to pay to draw a burly human Angus?


----------



## renzrup

I feel like *Tia* should be Tier A. A lot of players are seeking her out. She’s also on dreamies lists of a lot of Youtubers. And her market value seems to be stable between 30-60 NMTs.


----------



## Laureline

I feel like Audie is falling, seeing her not sell. Has her popular charm worn off?


----------



## renzrup

Honestly surprised that this went unnoticed but Ruby’s demand continues to rise. She also sells for a lot of tickets. I’m so happy for this moon rabbit finally getting all the love she deserves.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

In think everybody knows That the 7-10 plots on your island can be purchased whenever, but Judy was my random move in on my 7th plot. 
I regret selling her.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020

Also can Walker go up to C Tier? I’ve seen like 3 other people with Walker as their pfp’s


----------



## mimicah

It's kinda sad seeing Audie's popularity go down. She's so cool to me  I had to trade her because I needed space for another cat, and then I found her 3 more times. Two times I traded her for 20 NMT and then one I gave her away for free because I didnt get offers. If I had another space I would definitely want her back. I also had a hard time trading Stitches away. Traded him 3 times and I got 20-30 nmt offers only. 

Happy my best girl Lily is so high though. Didn't realize she was that popular <3


----------



## Laureline

mimicah said:


> It's kinda sad seeing Audie's popularity go down. She's so cool to me  I had to trade her because I needed space for another cat, and then I found her 3 more times. Two times I traded her for 20 NMT and then one I gave her away for free because I didnt get offers. If I had another space I would definitely want her back. I also had a hard time trading Stitches away. Traded him 3 times and I got 20-30 nmt offers only.
> 
> Happy my best girl Lily is so high though. Didn't realize she was that popular <3


Yeah I had a hard time selling her, got one offer but the person got a better offer. After that no one tried to buy her, I had to give her away. While I’m glad she went to someone and not my void, it’s sad to see her fall in popularity. Though I’m much happier with Bianca so it worked out I guess.


----------



## Sloom

whoaaaa judy's gone into raymond tier? I am beyond proud of her. my lil cub may have had fairly humble beginnings but im so happy to see she has become one of the greats


----------



## Blueskyy

I found Miss Judy Booty on a mystery island again after moving her out selling her. I’m gonna get her photo again. I love her lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I found Reneigh on a mystery island the other day and made her move to my island. I'm surprised she's not more popular, she's a very cool uchi


----------



## Blueskyy

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I found Reneigh on a mystery island the other day and made her move to my island. I'm surprised she's not more popular, she's a very cool uchi


She’s awesome! She was my starter and now I have her with her actual interior. I’ve grown very attached to her.


----------



## Dewasa

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I found Reneigh on a mystery island the other day and made her move to my island. I'm surprised she's not more popular, she's a very cool uchi


She's probably one of the better Uchi in the game.


----------



## IndoX

Just a quick update: I'm taking a little longer on this next one as I'm deep diving into almost every villager as there's enough data to move some of the untiered villagers into proper tiers.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

IndoX said:


> Just a quick update: I'm taking a little longer on this next one as I'm deep diving into almost every villager as there's enough data to move some of the untiered villagers into proper tiers.


Great! been wondering for like half a month now:
"when is walker going to be in S+ tier" Which is me waiting for the next update
it better happen


----------



## Blueskyy

Hey just an FYI I’ve seen enough people on here like Kitty to justify her being C tier *slips you a 20*


----------



## Ananas Dragon

When goes Hopkins get moved to S++ along with o'hare? @ohare01

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020

Still can't believe my bunny is untiered


----------



## ecstasy

Unhappyhome said:


> When goes Hopkins get moved to S++ along with o'hare? @ohare01
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> Still can't believe my bunny is untiered


Yes please move them to S++ they deserve it


----------



## Ananas Dragon

ohare01 said:


> Yes please move them to S++ they deserve it


suffered for too long overshadowed 

They will now overshadow others


----------



## ecstasy

Unhappyhome said:


> suffered for too long overshadowed
> 
> They will now overshadow others


*yes*


----------



## AdehhRR

I am so keen for the next update!


----------



## condor

Excited to see the next update!


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m excited too! I keep this thread bookmarked for easy access. So cool that you’re carefully looking at every villager!


----------



## IndoX

I’ll have the full update ready by tomorrow night. Hopefully a month wasn’t too long of a wait. I got distracted these past few weeks with what’s going on in the world - plus I also fractured my elbow so I was recovering from that D:


----------



## marieheiwa

IndoX said:


> I’ll have the full update ready by tomorrow night. Hopefully a month wasn’t too long of a wait. I got distracted these past few weeks with what’s going on in the world - plus I also fractured my elbow so I was recovering from that D:



oh no! your list is always very interesting and worth the wait  i’m sorry you got hurt and hope you’re fully recovered


----------



## Magus

IndoX said:


> I’ll have the full update ready by tomorrow night. Hopefully a month wasn’t too long of a wait. I got distracted these past few weeks with what’s going on in the world - plus I also fractured my elbow so I was recovering from that D:


Ouch, your elbow is more important than the tier list, I hope you'll recover well.
We will wait the time you need !


----------



## Hydrangea028

IndoX said:


> I’ll have the full update ready by tomorrow night. Hopefully a month wasn’t too long of a wait. I got distracted these past few weeks with what’s going on in the world - plus I also fractured my elbow so I was recovering from that D:



Your health should be your priority. Please take care and take as many time you need. 
I hope you will recover very soon. Thank you for this tier list!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

wow. it's been a month, so excited


----------



## a sprout

IndoX said:


> I’ll have the full update ready by tomorrow night. Hopefully a month wasn’t too long of a wait. I got distracted these past few weeks with what’s going on in the world - plus I also fractured my elbow so I was recovering from that D:


hey man, take your time! your health comes before anything.


----------



## Koi Fishe

I really regret leaving Stitches on a nmt island now! :0


----------



## sarosephie

When's the net updated,?


----------



## Vextro

Wow Judy is 500+ nmt, maybe thats on other websites but I mainly see her getting traded for 100-200 nmt


----------



## Yonggoh

Is this thing still gonna get updated?? Looking forward


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Would love to see an update!


----------



## Bk1234

How does TBT translate to NMTs?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Excited for the update!


----------



## loveclove

Bk1234 said:


> How does TBT translate to NMTs?


1:1


----------



## DubiousDelphine

wow doc is now C tier since i went on? thats cool!


----------



## Yonggoh

So I gather this list is no longer updated. Anywhere else we can see something similar?


----------



## Magus

Yonggoh said:


> So I gather this list is no longer updated. Anywhere else we can see something similar?


This is also accurate I think : https://www.animalcrossingportal.com/games/new-horizons/guides/villager-popularity-list.php#/

But this thread here is a bit different since the TC considers the feedbacks of the Bell Tree community.


----------



## niconii

Would love to see an update on this too!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Magus said:


> This is also accurate I think : https://www.animalcrossingportal.com/games/new-horizons/guides/villager-popularity-list.php#/
> 
> But this thread here is a bit different since the TC considers the feedbacks of the Bell Tree community.



That site has quite a fair amount of votes. I can see familiar villagers reaching the top ranks namely Marshal and Raymond.

For this thread here, I can fully understand why this is hard to update. It requires a lot of sourcing for data. It will take a lot of effort to ensure its accuracy.


----------



## sarosephie

Will there ever be an update? Lol.


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

I just looked at this list to see the popularity of a villager I just found on a Nook Mile Ticket island and I was shocked. I knew Judy was popular but not that popular.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

When the update comes i am throwing a party


----------



## Hay

Did this list die out? I wonder if there is no need for a list anymore.. regardless, this list was amazing and just wondering if there will ever be an update c:


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Magus said:


> This is also accurate I think : https://www.animalcrossingportal.com/games/new-horizons/guides/villager-popularity-list.php#/
> 
> But this thread here is a bit different since the TC considers the feedbacks of the Bell Tree community.



I question this one, just because with the pure polls it always seems so manipulable. It’s also the only tier list I’ve ever seen where tabby is in the highest tier, and from my experience on here I have just not seen that level of love for her. Though she is my number one favorite, so it also is not impossible.

I wonder in terms of TBT’s tier list if there is anyway I could volunteer to help with some of the research needed to update the list? I would be happy to do so, and it would be great to figure out how accurate that poll is and to have something up to date and accurate on here for people who use tier lists in pricing for villager trades, or just like them. If, like @niko@kamogawa says, it has a high number of participants that is already a big point in it’s favor.


----------



## KayDee

WaileaNoRei said:


> I question this one, just because with the pure polls it always seems so manipulable. It’s also the only tier list I’ve ever seen where tabby is in the highest tier, and from my experience on here I have just not seen that level of love for her. Though she is my number one favorite, so it also is not impossible.


That’s actually what happened here. Tabby, Merry, and Erik were boosted by certain streamers.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

KayDee said:


> That’s actually what happened here. Tabby, Merry, and Erik were boosted by certain streamers.



that’s good to know, thank you! I felt weird arguing against my personal favorite being considered top tier...but it just didn’t seem to fit my actual experience of villager discussions on here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

KayDee said:


> That’s actually what happened here. Tabby, Merry, and Erik were boosted by certain streamers.


I also remember hearing one source (don’t remember where, sorry) where someone basically bought Roald up into top tier with “giveaways”. As much as I like Erik I don’t think he’s top tier material.


----------



## saucySheep

huh.
tier lists are a waste of time. I could NOT care less that Raymond is way up there.


----------



## Fye

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I also remember hearing one source (don’t remember where, sorry) where someone basically bought Roald up into top tier with “giveaways”. As much as I like Erik I don’t think he’s top tier material.


How dare 
just kidding, I actually wanted Beau when I was looking for "deer" villagers for my island and only got Erik because I had an empty plot and someone was selling him on reddit. But he really grew on me in just a few days, and the lazy personality dialogue plus his dopey face just makes such an adorable combination. But I doubt he's top tier material as well since without interacting with him he's pretty forgettable and there are already a lot of cute lazies and deer in the game.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

DoeReMi said:


> How dare
> jk, I actually wanted Beau when I was looking for "deer" villagers for my island and only got Erik because I had an empty plot and someone was selling him on reddit. But he really grew on me in just a few days, and the lazy personality dialogue plus his dopey face just makes such an adorable combination. But I doubt he's top tier material as well since without interacting with him he's pretty forgettable and there are already a lot of cute lazies and deer in the game.


Well, he’s my current favorite villager so I do agree he’s awesome lol


----------



## KayDee

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I also remember hearing one source (don’t remember where, sorry) where someone basically bought Roald up into top tier with “giveaways”. As much as I like Erik I don’t think he’s top tier material.


I heard boosting Erik was done for charity. I don’t have problem with him being top tier and would prefer him over Beau.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

KayDee said:


> I heard boosting Erik was done for charity. I don’t have problem with him being top tier and would prefer him over Beau.


...that still kinda messes with the point of the poll, though, at least for these sorts of things. I feel like you should vote for who you like personally, not by what someone else is telling you to (whether or not it’s for a good cause).

And this is coming from someone who agrees that Erik>Beau


----------



## Mr_Persona

I suspect bones to be up higher because he is pretty popular


----------



## KayDee

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...that still kinda messes with the point of the poll, though. I feel like you should vote for who you like personally, not by what someone else is telling you to (whether or not it’s for a good cause).
> 
> And this is coming from someone who agrees that Erik>Beau


I think popularity polls are inherently biased whether they get boosted by an individual or not. You could say the community as a whole boost certain villagers subconsciously whether through memes or Instagram posts like how Raymond or Dom got popular. People see these villagers so often in social media that they end up liking them as well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

KayDee said:


> I think popularity polls are inherently biased whether they get boosted by an individual or not. You could say the community as a whole boost certain villagers subconsciously whether through memes or Instagram posts like how Raymond or Dom got popular. People see these villagers so often in social media that they end up liking them as well.


That’s exactly why I wouldn’t judge how good a villager is solely off of popularity poles. Like who you like!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I agree with some of the responses here especially that some people will do anything just to boost a villager's popularity. This will have a direct impact on getting a high place in the tier list. For instance, Barold isn't that popular at all when the game just started.

Anyway, I only use the tier list for gauging a villager's market value. This gives us a standard of perception on how much are they going for when selling or trading them away. I don't use it for determining my likeness of villagers as a lot of people pointed here.

Always remember that taste is subjective. Each one of us has their own list. And all of us obviously won't agree at some point which is fine.


----------



## Cashews

IndoX said:


> *- *Villagers are ranked into tiers, but within the tiers they are listed in no particular order.



Well... they *are *listed in a particular order, it just happens to be alphabetical order.


----------



## SakuraMoon

When you have both S+ Tier villagers-


----------



## Serabee

SakuraMoon said:


> When you have both S+ Tier villagers-


Lol, I've got 'em both too, but this post is so old I wonder if it even applies anymore? I feel like these days tiers are really only used to price villagers in Amiibo shops on here, but I'm only on here (Nookazon scares me) so IDK. I feel like some villagers are popular and some aren't, and selling/trading/giving away a villager depends more on the timing of your post (and who sees it) then actual value. But I wasn't on this site when people were selling Raymond for real money (not on this site, on others I mean) so I guess I missed most of the hype!

I'm kind of curious what others think now, though- do tiers still matter much? Or is it more personal preference/luck?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Serabee said:


> Lol, I've got 'em both too, but this post is so old I wonder if it even applies anymore? I feel like these days tiers are really only used to price villagers in Amiibo shops on here, but I'm only on here (Nookazon scares me) so IDK. I feel like some villagers are popular and some aren't, and selling/trading/giving away a villager depends more on the timing of your post (and who sees it) then actual value. But I wasn't on this site when people were selling Raymond for real money (not on this site, on others I mean) so I guess I missed most of the hype!
> 
> I'm kind of curious what others think now, though- do tiers still matter much? Or is it more personal preference/luck?



Great points! Personally, I feel like tier matters in terms of pricing for villager trades but not much beyond that (though some people care about tier for other reasons I imagine, which is totally fine)

The thing is, the game does not have any of this tier level stuff built in, so tier level in game really doesn’t matter. High tier villagers are not more valuable or rare to the game than any others.

in some ways I imagine low tier villagers are harder to find for trade, even though if you do find them they are more often giveaways, just because they are less commonly found on people’s islands and probably less commonly listed for trade because they don’t have high sale value. So for example, merry and tabby - both equally uncommon in mystery islands, since they are cats, both have amiibo cards, but I feel I see a lot more listings for Merry, and so if you are set on finding tabby it may be more difficult because of her unpopularity but you can find merry relatively easier (but will have to pay more for merry)

and then separately in my tier level the new villagers seem like they can reasonably be priced/ valued higher because they do not have amiibos

(like @Serabee I am only involved in the community on here, so my perspective is limited)

anyway, just some musings.

In no way do I want to make @SakuraMoon feel bad for getting two villagers she loves though! So glad you managed to get Raymond, I remember seeing you post on how much you wanted him!


----------



## Moritz

Serabee said:


> I'm kind of curious what others think now, though- do tiers still matter much? Or is it more personal preference/luck?


For me tiers are worthless.
I would never sell a villager. If I have them and I know someone wants them, I give them away for free.

And I don't care who's popular as I like who I like.
I've got raymond on my island, not because he's popular, but because I think he's cool.
I also had quillson on my island for a long time because I love him. Didnt bother me that he wasn't loved, outside of the fact I think more people should love him.

So while these lists can be a fun novelty, they will never affect my thoughts, actions, or opinions, when it comes to villagers.


----------



## SakuraMoon

Serabee said:


> Lol, I've got 'em both too, but this post is so old I wonder if it even applies anymore? I feel like these days tiers are really only used to price villagers in Amiibo shops on here, but I'm only on here (Nookazon scares me) so IDK. I feel like some villagers are popular and some aren't, and selling/trading/giving away a villager depends more on the timing of your post (and who sees it) then actual value. But I wasn't on this site when people were selling Raymond for real money (not on this site, on others I mean) so I guess I missed most of the hype!
> 
> I'm kind of curious what others think now, though- do tiers still matter much? Or is it more personal preference/luck?


Te me tiers are kind of 50/50, I personally would N E V E R give or trade my dreamies to anyone. (And why I call them dreamies, is because they are just so cute, so sweet, and so charmingly awkward, smug, or kawaii in general and appearance wise.) I just love most of my dreamies because they take role in personalities of my life and lifestyle, that's why I love them so much!


----------

